# Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform



## Cionara (11. April 2009)

*Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

*Real Lifesis Mod *
 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*



Dateien im Link:  Real Lifesis Cio.rar  *Autoexec und Flowgraph sind schon von mir optimiert.

File-Upload.net - Real-Lifesis-Cio.rar

*Quality Config*: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...oexec-final-neue-quality-autoexec-quality.zip

*Extreme-Config*: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=98352&stc=1&d=1240837725 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* Videoanleitung: 
* 
YouTube - Anleitung Real Lifesis

An der Stelle wo man in der Rollup Bar zum Flowgraph runterscrollt auf "*Create*" klicken und dann geht besagtes Fenster im Video auf.
Näheres in der Videobeschreibung.

*Edit:*
Viele hatten ja Probleme, dass die ToD nicht ingame übernommen wird. 
Man muss nur wenn man die ToD importiert hat einmal auf das Play-Symbol 
oben im ToD Fenster klicken und dann wie in der  Anleitung beschrieben 
weiter machen.         

Wenn es euch beim spielen verschwommen vorkommt keine Angst... es ist so, dass das es 
dort scharf wird wo man grade ingame hinschaut. Mehr dazu und Vergleich *auf Seite 5* dieses Threads
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Vergleich zwischen meiner, meiner Quality, und 
der Standard RL-Config

*http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/897/comparison.gif

http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/435/comparison2q.gif

Man achte außer auf die Fps rechts oben auf den Schatten links am Stein, den Weg. und Die Palmen in der Entfernung. 
Die Quality Config  ist im Anhang. 

*Vergleich zwischen meiner und meiner "Say Cionara to Performance" Config

*http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7658/saycio.gif

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 
Vergleich zwischen Crysis vorher (geänderte Mster Performance-Config)  und Real-Lifesis (geänderte Real Lifesis Config). *



Spoiler



Normal mit Mster Config:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Real Lifesis mit Colorgrading und DoF:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Noch ein paar Screens*:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Der hier von DrSin)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


*
mfg Cionara*


----------



## BeerIsGood (11. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt.*

Sieht hmm... realistisch aus  Das ist es, was man "geile Grafik" nennt


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt.*

Wird direkt gesaugt wenn verfügbar ^^

Wär ja auch n Unding, wenn Crysis mal flüssig läuft ..... direkt wenn gefahr besteht, dass die Frames zu hoch werden ne weitere Realismus-Mod ziehen xD


----------



## Cionara (11. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt.*

Es wird grafisch halt immer aktuell gehalten  wenn nicht sogar zu aktuell ^^


----------



## heizungsrohr (11. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

also ich meine man könnte es jetz laden


----------



## Cionara (11. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

Yes hab schon ge-edited. trotzdem danke


----------



## uss-voyager (11. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

ist das jetzt für crysis oder für warhead?


----------



## Cionara (11. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

Es sind die TimeOfDay Dateien.
Also braucht man den Editor. Damit kann man sie dann in jede beliebige Map laden bzw. speichern. Allerdings gibt es den Editor noch nicht für Warhead soviel ich weiß, sonst korrigiert mich.


----------



## push@max (11. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

Ganz ehrlich...ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das grafisch besser aussieht, als die bisherige Grafik mit Mster Config.


----------



## II NeMeX II (11. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

Mal ne dumme Frage,...

Wie installiere ich die Mod?
Die Txt-Datei hilft mir nicht sonderlich viel...


----------



## danysahne333 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

Die Final.tod in die einzelnen Ordner in Game/Levels/ kopieren und die autoexec.cfg in das Crysis Hauptverzeichnis. Fertig


----------



## Cionara (11. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

Anleitung geedited.


----------



## danysahne333 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*



Cionara schrieb:


> Editor öffnen. Dann eine Map (.cry-datei) damit öffnen.
> Terrain->TimeOfDay->Import und dann final.tod auswählen.
> 
> Dann kann man das ganze schonmal im Editor probieren.
> ...


 
Also ich habs zumindest laut der readme so verstanden das man entweder die files da reinkopiert oder die in den SB2 Editor importiert.


----------



## Cionara (12. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

Habs jetzt zum laufen bekommen und ne kleine Anleitung gepostet


----------



## push@max (12. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

Könnt ihr mal paar Screens posten?


----------



## danysahne333 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*



Cionara schrieb:


> Habs jetzt zum laufen bekommen und ne kleine Anleitung gepostet


 
Könntest du mal deine Performance Config posten oder uppen?


----------



## Cionara (12. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

Ok ich erzähl erstmal was ich überhaupt geändert habe.

r_ssao_quality von 2 auf 1. Bringt ca. 3 Fps und der Unterschied ist so minimal, dass ich ihn nicht erkennen konnte. SSAO wird ein minimalistisches bischen heller.

r_ssao_radius von 2 auf 1.  Dafür gilt das gleiche wie für quality.

Dann habe ich die Sichtweiten runtergeschraubt, denn mir ist das egal ob Objekte hinter dem nächsten Hügel aufpoppen das ist so weit weg, dass mans nicht sieht und kostet nur Leistung. Nur bei den Pflanzen kann man es bemerken wenn man wirklich drauf achtet.

e_view_dist_ratio von 120 auf 60
e_view_dist_ratio_Detail von 50 auf 24
e_view_dist_ratio_vegetation von 50 auf 36

Dann noch die Schatten. 
Keine verschwommenen Schatten mehr für ungefähr 3 Fps.

r_shadowjittering=0

Dafür höher aufgelöst.

e_shadows_max_texture_size von 768 auf 1024

Motionblur auf 1 denn "4" bringt nur was unter Dx10. Wenn ihr Unter Dx9 die wirklichen fetten Motionblur Effekte wollt nehmt den Wert "5". Kostet allerdings 5 Fps was mir zu viel, sieht allerdings wirklich geil aus. Wenn ihr nicht mit 1920*1080 wie ich aufm Fernseher rumgurkt würde ich das definitiv auf "5" stellen wenn ihr Leistung übrig habt.

r_motionblur von 4 auf 1

POM ausgeschaltet, da seh ich den Unterschied nur wenn ich grad übern Boden krieche. 2 FPS.

r_usepom von 1 auf 0

Soviel zur Erklärung =D

Ich spiele übrigens immer mit Vsync denn ich mag keine zerschnittenen Bilder deswegen müsst ihr r_vsny und d3d9_triplebuffering auf 0 stellen wenn ihr das nicht wollt.


Meine Autoexec samt Bildvergleich sind im Anhang. Das Bild mit mehr Fps ist meine Config, die andere Puppys.

mfg Cionara


----------



## push@max (12. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

Danke für die Screens 

Ich sehe da nur bessere Schatten auf dem einem Bild...


----------



## Cionara (12. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

Jap ich find auch das es besser aussieht und spart dazu Fps.

Allerdings sind die Schatten etwas unruhiger. Stört mich aber nicht denn der Wind beeinflusst die Schatten ja auch in echt deswegen wirkt es noch natürlich.  Wenn jemand noch Leistung übrig hat würde ich auch zu e_shadows_max_texture_size=2048 raten damit sehen die nochmal nen ganzes Stück schöner aus. Frisst halt ganz ordentlich Rssourcen 

Wenn ihr wollt mache ich einen Ordner den man nur in den Crysis-Ordnder stecken muss und alle Maps der Story sind mit Real Lifesis ausstattet ohne, dass man jedesmal die besagten Schritte ausführen muss.

Nochmal als Hinweis zur Config(auch bei der von Puppy) wenn Crysis Fehlermeldungen produziert die Variable r_texturesStreaming auf 1 setzen 



> Ganz ehrlich...ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das grafisch besser aussieht, als die bisherige Grafik mit Mster Config.


Also es sieht wirklich um einiges besser aus. Die Bilder in der Cryengine 3 Broschüre hat Crytek ja auch nicht umsonst von Puppys Mod gemopst  Siehe auch die Bilder im älteren PCGH-Artikel 

Jetzt auch ein Vergleich im ersten Post.


----------



## FortunaGamer (12. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

Sieht richtig geil aus. Leider habe ich nicht das normale Crysis. Gibt so was änliches für Warhead?


----------



## Cionara (12. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*

Dazu brauchts den Editor(bzw. sdk ?) zu Warhead. Soweit ich weiß ist der noch nicht released,
Allerdings bin ich auch nicht so der Hobby Programierer oder was ich kenn mich nur nen bischen mit den ganzen Crysis Variablen aus von daher könnte das schon möglich sein.. dunno ^^


----------



## Cionara (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Neue Screens*

Oh man ich muss mich jetzt erstmal bei allen die diesen Thread gelesen haben entschuldigen.
Denn die Effekte die viel zum Realismus beitragen wurden bei mir nicht aktiviert. Colorgrading und Depth of Field brauchen q_renderer "3". Bei mir war er allerdings auf 2 ohne dass ich etwas daran geändert habe. Habe es in die autoexec mit eingetragen.... Die Bilder auf der ersten Seite update ich grade:

Nicht aktiviert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Real Lifesis normal:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht aktiviert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Real Lifesis Normal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

I**ch hoffe das hat den Fehler jetzt erstmal ausgeräumt. Wär ja schade wenn es Leute nicht installieren weil bei mir da zwei Effekte erst nicht gingen ^^

Und sorry das ich hier so viele Screenshots poste aber es ist einfach der Wahnsinn =D die Aliens hab ich auch schon besucht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Cionara
*


----------



## Löres2 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

super mod! werd ich gleich direkt mal installieren und ausprobieren!


----------



## boss3D (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Naja, da warte ich schon noch mehr Vergleichbilder ab. Die, die hier schon gezeigt wurden, überzeugen mich überhaupt nicht. Wenn es "nur" so aussieht, bleibe ich doch lieber bei meiner Mster Config ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Wollen wir das ganze hier nicht besser im entsprechenden Bereich weiter verfolgen? Schließlich ist das hier "nur" der News-Thread


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehen. Werde ich vielleicht losgehen und mir das normale Cysis hollen.


----------



## Cionara (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*



> Naja, da warte ich schon noch mehr Vergleichbilder ab. Die, die hier schon gezeigt wurden, überzeugen mich überhaupt nicht. Wenn es "nur" so aussieht, bleibe ich doch lieber bei meiner Mster Config ...



Was stört dich denn ? Die Time of Day ist ja um einiges besser als die Mster. Wenn das zu verschwommen ist, das kann man ja easy ausstellen dann sieht man auch weiter als 17meter (ja ist so eingestellt ^^) scharf.


----------



## danysahne333 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Welche Einstellung ist das denn genau die das so unscharf macht @Cionara?


----------



## Cionara (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

r_DepthOfField

KÖnnt ihr einfach mal ingame ausprobieren und halt r_depthoffield=0 (1 fügt tiefenschärfe beim Zielen hinzu und 2 auf Entfernung die ist hier relativ dicht gewählt)

Habe noch einen Vergleich auf der Map Tank zum Crysis ohne Real Lifesis. Schatten sind anders weil die Sonne anders steht habe selbe Tageszeit genommen.

Normal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Real Lifesis mit DoF "1":
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Real Lifesis DoF "2":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Cionara


----------



## boss3D (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Auf so einen Vergleich habe ich gewartet. Jetzt bin ich überzeugt ...  

Kannst du irgendwelche Zahlen nennen, wie groß der Performanceverlust im Vergleich zum Standard-Crysis bzw. der Mster Config ausfällt? 10 FPS?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cionara (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Ich bin grade dabei einen Installer zu mache. Naja nicht wirklich einen Installer aber man muss nur noch einen Ordner in Crysis reinkopieren und nicht das ganze umständliche Zeug.

Danach vergleiche ich die Performance. Ich würde aber auf jedenfall die Autoexec von mir auf Seite 2 nehmen. Die bremst den Verlust ab. Ich werde die auch nochmal überarbeiten. Denke zum Beispiel die e_view_dist_ratio könnte auf 80 erhöht werden damit man in der Ferne keine aupoppenden  Fässer hat. Glow habe ich mittlerweile auch ausgeschaltet den mit Real Lifesis sieht man es eh nicht mehr und kostet 3 Fps. Ich würde jetzt erstmal so sagen dass Real Lifesis bei mir um die 15-20 fps mehr zieht. Mit meiner Autoexec sind es nur noch um die 8-10 (mit meiner neuen 0-5fps).


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ich bin grade dabei einen Installer zu mache. Naja nicht wirklich einen Installer aber man muss nur noch einen Ordner in Crysis reinkopieren und nicht das ganze umständliche Zeug.



Das wäre echt super 

Dann bitte hier hoch laden


----------



## Cionara (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Jep ich hau da meine autoexec noch mit rein 
Habe grade gemerkt dass ich depth of field wohl auf 1 stelle denn bei nahen Sachen wie den Panzern auf Seite 3 siehts zwar realistisch aus aber der Part wo man den Jet fliegt (ascension) ist die reinste Hölle weil da ja alles auf Distanz ist und es spart mal wieder Fps  ^^


----------



## Cionara (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

*Ich hab den "Installer" fertig. Meldet sich wer zum testen ? ^^*


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*



Cionara schrieb:


> *Ich hab den "Installer" fertig. Meldet sich wer zum testen ? ^^*




tu ma her xD


----------



## Cionara (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Ok das ist jetzt nur das Level Ice. Das ich hochgeladen hab. Mal schauen ob es überhaupt bei dir funktioniert. Einfach der Readme folgen und für die Map Ice in der Konsole "map ice" ohne Anführungszeichen einegeben. Geht übrigens schon während des Intros  Am besten machst du dann einen Screen und lädtst ihn hier hoch dann sieht man ja obs funktioniert ^^
SO hier der Link: 

(Entfernt funzt noch nicht so wie ich will. Wenn ihr das ding trotzdem geladen habt die Map mit Editor öffnen ,die Fehlermeldungen ignorieren die kommen immer, und dann file->export to engine und save.)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

kannst mich auch eben in icq adden, dann geht das ganzen was flotter 

460493080


----------



## Cionara (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Sollte ungefähr so ausschauen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klutten (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Ich habe den Thread mal in den Spielebereich geschoben. Es war zwar eine tolle News, aber hier ist mehr Platz für Diskussionen und er wird leichter gefunden. 

n1 Optik


----------



## Cionara (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Hups wo sind wir denn gelandet 

Ja danke sehr Klutten


----------



## McZonk (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Problemo:

Ich habe die Autoexec und die TOD1 an die richtigen Orte kopiert. Das Level of Detail ist brauchbar, jedoch fehlt dem Bild total die Farbe. Wo ist der Fehler?

q_renderer = 3 in der autoexec hat leider auch keine Besserung gebracht.
Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Cionara (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Bei dir ist die ToD gar nicht aktiv.

Schau mal meine Anleitung. Du musst die Map noch mit dem Editor öffnen und dann auf "file-> export to engine" und "save" damit es ingame funktioniert.
Und wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast natürlich vorher im Editor die ToD Datei dort unter Terrain-TimeOfDay importieren.

Und nimm am besten meine editierte Autoexec die spart ein paar Fps ich adde sie mal im Hauptthread.

Grüße


----------



## Player007 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Habe es jetzt auch installiert, ich glaube es sieht auch so aus wie es soll 
Wo ich die bombastische Grafik gesehen habe, habe ich mir gedacht, wie kann das sein, einfach nur geil. Man fühlt sich wie im Urlaub bei dem blauen Wasser ^^
Ich finde die Unschärfe in der Weite aber doch ein wenig übertrieben, da erkennt man fast garnix mehr.

Gruß


----------



## danysahne333 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Kann von euch jemand die Unschärfe 


```
also r_depthoffield=2
```

im Spiel aktivieren? Bei mir geht das nur im Editor 
Selbst wenn ich den Befehl in der Konsole eingebe tut sich nichts?


----------



## Cionara (14. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Sprich du hast keine Unschärfe ? Probier mal q_renderer=3 und dann r_depthoffield=2 wenn sonst alles funktioniert und das nicht aussieht wie bei McZonk und die ToD noch nicht richtig aktiviert wurde.

Hast du denn unschärfe wenn du durchs normale Visier zielst ? Also nicht ...wie nennt man das.... naja hier weißt schon wie ich mein Zielfernrohr genau xD

Genereller Tipp dazu nochmal: Das "=" könnt ihr beim eingeben in der Konsole auch weglassen das schont die Finger. r_depthoffield 2 als Beispiel oder r_glow 0



> Habe es jetzt auch installiert, ich glaube es sieht auch so aus wie es soll


Jap schön. Wegen dem verschwommenen... für die Map ascension habe ich jetzt die ToD geändert da verschwimmt es nicht auf 17 sondern eher auf 300 Meter. Im Flieger 17 Meter guckn und dann Brei wär schlecht

Nachts ist das Bienchen am fleißigsten. Habe an meiner Autoexec weiter gearbeitet und nochmal ein paar Fps rausgeholt, vor allem bei viel Vegetation in der Umgebung, hier mit Vergleich:



Spoiler



*Puppy Autoexec:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Von mir editiert:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Edit15 Minuten nach post:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Beim dritten fehlt das Fass nicht weil ich da was umgestellt hab sondern ich habs weggeworfen.. kostet aber nur um die 0.001 fps daran liegts nicht stehe sogar noch ein bsischen weiter vom Haus weg sprich mehr Objekte aufm Bild 

Was mich allerdings noch stört ist der Effekt "glow" der kostet an die 3 Fps was ganz schön viel ist. Die einzigen Stellen wo man es sieht sind 1. Taschenlampen 2. Die Schüsse vom Jet 3. Diese Suchscheinwerfer der Aliens. Und auch wenn nichts der gleichen im Bild ist zieht es schön Fps. Es macht zwar die Sonne und Flammen normaler Weise heller und lässt sie mehr durchs Gestrüpp 
aber durch die Real Lifesis ToD sieht man da keinen Unterschied mehr. Hmpf ^^ ärgerlich das.


Das es etwas verschoben ist kommt durch POM (r_usepom=1 wenn ihrs mal ausprobieren wollt macht die Steinchen bischen rund aber kostet Leistung)


----------



## Cionara (14. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

*geupdated siehe unten*


----------



## danysahne333 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Also hab das jetzt nochmal probiert auch mit

```
q_renderer=3
r_depthoffield=2
```
und es funktioniert nur teilweise, das heisst das wenn ich "C" drücke für die Waffenaddons wird der Rest ringsherum unscharf, bei "1" mehr als bei "2", aber wenn ich in der ganz normalen Ansicht bin passiert nichts, nichtmal ganz entfernt. Getestet habe ich das bis jetzt auf der Map "Tank", bei der ich vorher die TOD geladen habe und das Level gespeichert habe, dann den Editor neu geladen mit diesem Level.

Das komische ist, im Editor funktionierts, habe mal nen Screen gemacht. Selbst wenn ich im Editor "switch to game" mache habe ich es genau so wie's sein soll. Nur nicht wenn ich das Game ganz normal starte. Woran kann das denn liegen?? Kann dieses Problem jemand bestätigen?? Die Screen's sehen doch so aus als ob die TOD angenommen wurde oder??


----------



## Cionara (14. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | Bilder generalüberholt ! Wichtiger Edit !*

Die Screens sind ingame ? Wenn nicht mach export to engine im Editor nachdem du die Map geladen hast und speicher dann nochmal.

Das einzige was sonst denkbar wäre dass colorgradingDof aus ist wenn du vllt ne eigene autoexec oder so hast. Probier mal ColorGRadingDoF 1

Wobei es schon so aussieht als wäre Depthoffield 2 an. Denn man sieht es z.B. bei 2 am Haus und in der Ferne und beim Ersten Bild Links hinten am Container.
Ich check das mal eben selber bei mir.

*Update und vllt sogar genau das richtige für dich Dany.* 

Und zwar habe ich endlich den Flowgraph nicht nur zum laufen bekommen sondern noch geedited. Das Heißt der blury flowgraph macht alles scharf auf das du zielst auf eine gewisse distanz und einem gewissen Radius. Das heißt es ist nicht mehr so... ab 17 meter ist alles verschwommen sondern 5 meter weg von dem Ding das ich grade anschaue ist es verschwommen.  Das beste ist dass man dann r_Depthoffield 2 nicht mehr braucht. Was erstens heißt die Palmen im Hintergrund "vergrieseln" nicht mehr oder verlieren an Volumen und es gibt einen fps-boost von ~5 

Schaut selbst:

*Fokus auf Koreaner:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Fokus auf Fässer:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fokus auf Palmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab bei den Bildern nur anders gezielt nicht bewegt oder sonstiges.


*


----------



## Cionara (14. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod | Großes Performance Update Seite 5 |Wird getweaked immer mal reinschauen !*

Und zu guter letzt meine Final Autoexec. Mehr als 15 Fps und bessere Entfernung Schatten kann ich da nicht rausholen denk ich 

Werde sie im Paket mit dem flowgraph und  nem Tut uploaden
*
Fps bei 1920*1080 und 8xAF
* 
*Real Lifesis Original 30.2 Fps:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meine Autoexec 45.5 Fps:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Animierter Vergleich im Link:

*http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/6113/cionaracfg.gif


Grüße


----------



## Cionara (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final.*

Allen die Real Lifesis schon vorher installiert haben rate ich meine Dateien und Anleitung zu folgen.
Aufgrund von besagtem Performance Boost der mittlerweile sehr hoch ist und dem Flowgraph.

Dany magst du bitte berichten ob dein Problem danach behoben ist ?

mfg Cionara


----------



## danysahne333 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final.*

Also ich weiss nicht wie es passiert ist oder was passiert ist, aber es funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich auch diese schöne Unschärfe direkt im Spiel. Danke nochmal


----------



## Mentor501 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final.*



Cionara schrieb:


> Allen diie Real Lifesis schon vorher installiert haben rate ich meine Dateien und Anleitung zu folgen.
> Aufgrund von besagtem Performance Boost der mittlerweile sehr hoch ist und dem Flowgraph.
> 
> Dany magst du bitte berichten ob dein Problem danach behoben ist ?
> ...



Also jetzt mal erlich, glaubst du nicht das du langsam ein wenig über die Strenge schlägst?
Erstmal sieht man bei dir die schon die Abstriche z.B. die Texturen ( jedenfalls in hohen Auflösungen) und zudem rätst du den Leuten allen ernstes deine veränderten Dateien eher zu benutzen als die von Hawkeye?

Ich hab ja nichts dagegen das jemand eine performancetechnisch optimierte Version bringt, aber dann rät man nicht den Leuten die Optisch nunmal etwas schwächere config von dir zu benutzen, schließlich haben nicht alle, bzw. die wenigsten mit der Config irgendwelche Performanceprobleme.

Du solltest zumindest (auch auf der ersten Seite) ergänzen das die Config "natürlich" Abstriche machen musste um flüssiger zu laufen.

Und noch eins, du solltest deine, für andere Anwender, sehr fragwürdigen +fps Angaben deiner Config lieber in Prozente umrechnen, da die Leute die sich für diese Cfg interessieren wohl kaum eine 280 GTX besitzen werden, eher schon eine 8ter und die schafft mit deiner Config ebenfalls ganz bestimmt keine +15 fps mehr, wenn man Glück hat max. +5 fps.

Ansonsten gibts eigentlich nur zu sagen das du die Optimierungen hervorragend hinbekommen hast, besonders den flowgraph(Der erst mit deiner Version zum ersten mal bei mir funktioniert).


----------



## Cionara (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final.*

Sorry ich bin Feuer und Flamme für das Thema 

An den Texturen habe ich alleridngs nichts geändert. Es ist vllt. das fehlende POM dass dir aufgefallen ist sprich Parralex Occlusioon Mapping. Dass einige Texturen z.B. die mit den Steinchen in 3D dargestellt werden. Fällt nur am Strand bzw in den Bergen auf.
Sonst sieht es besser aus als die die normal dabei ist. Glaub mir da habe ich schon sehr drauf geachtet ich werde noch einen letzten Vergleich machen 
Das einzige wo man wirklich sagen könnte da sieht man ein bischen weniger sind die Schatten in der Ferne. Durchs verschwimmen durch den Flowgraph allerdings kaum sichtbar.
In der Readme habe ich auch sosnt reingeschrieben welche Werte für nochmal bessere Qualität erhöht werden können sprich Schatten und Motionblur.

Die normale Config dabei macht erstens sehr verschwommene Schatten und zweitens verlieren Objekte in Distanz die durch den Flowgraph eh schon verschwommen sind durcsh Depthoffield_2 sehr viele Details. 

Wenn du willst bzw. ihr wollt mach ich mich an die Autoexec und mach noch eine Version die Leistungstechnisch an der originalen Ultra High liegt allerdings um einiges besser aussieht.



> Also ich weiss nicht wie es passiert ist oder was passiert ist, aber es funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich auch diese schöne Unschärfe direkt im Spiel. Danke nochmal


Schön dass es geklappt hat.

Edit: So ich hab den Vergleich und die Quality Config fertig und poste es gleich im Hauptthread. *Bitte um Feedback*.

Wie du siehst sind die Texturen wirklich nicht schlechter. Vor allem weil auf POM kein Anisotropisches Filtering wirkt. Zwar keine 3D Steinchen aber dafür kein Matsch.


----------



## Mentor501 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final.*



Cionara schrieb:


> Sorry ich bin Feuer und Flamme für das Thema
> 
> An den Texturen habe ich alleridngs nichts geändert. Es ist vllt. das fehlende POM dass dir aufgefallen ist sprich Parralex Occlusioon Mapping. Dass einige Texturen z.B. die mit den Steinchen in 3D dargestellt werden. Fällt nur am Strand bzw in den Bergen auf.
> Sonst sieht es besser aus als die die normal dabei ist. Glaub mir da habe ich schon sehr drauf geachtet ich werde noch einen letzten Vergleich machen
> ...



Naja, da das POM (ich weiss übrigens was das ist) sich eigentlich nur auf Texturen auswirkt kann man das schon so sagen das du die Texturen beeinflusst hast.

Übrigens sind mir 3D Steinchen wesentlich lieber als das AF, zumal es bei Crysis eh kaum auffällt das die Texturen im hintergrund verwischen.

Das Vergleichsbbild was du geupt hast... nun wahrscheinlich habe ich deshalb keine positive Beeinflussung (bei deinen Bildern ja ganz deutlich im Hintergrund an den Palmen zu sehen) da ich auch für die Orig. cfg. deinen flowgraph benutzt habe?
Ansonsten sehr schön, und ja, es wäre echt genial wenn du ne Ultra Quality Cfg machen könntest. (Dann aber vielleicht in 2 Versionen "mit" und "ohne 3D Steinchen"?)

Ansonsten, wie bereits gesagt, schöne Arbeit.


----------



## Cionara (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



> as Vergleichsbbild was du geupt hast... nun wahrscheinlich habe ich deshalb keine positive Beeinflussung (bei deinen Bildern ja ganz deutlich im Hintergrund an den Palmen zu sehen


Erläuter mal bitte. Also ich finde es besser wenn die Vegetation im Hintergrund nich so ausdünnt wie bei den Palmen allerdings ist das Geschmackssache. Gefällt dir das an Puppys besser ?

Habe noch einen zweiten Vergleich und den ersten verlangsamt damit man da überhaupt richtig was erkennt.

Und die Quality mit Pom ist im Anhang dieses Posts.

mfg


----------



## McZonk (15. April 2009)

*AW: Crysis Warhead Objekte erscheinen immer Nacheinander!*

Ich schein zu doof dafür. Ich habe die TODs nun mit dem Editor ins Game exportiert und zusätzlich gesaved. q-renderer ist immernoch 3 - nach wie vor keine Veränderung


----------



## Cionara (15. April 2009)

*AW: Crysis Warhead Objekte erscheinen immer Nacheinander!*

Hast du dir meine Anleitung angesehen die ich in den ersten Post gefügt habe ? Damit hat  Dahny Sahne sein Problem auch gelöst


----------



## McZonk (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Mei, auch noch blindlings in den falschen Thread gepostet - habs verschoben.
Interne Notiz: Heute Nacht mehr schlafen! 

BTT: JA, exakt nach deiner Anleitung. Allerdings nur den TOD-Teil. Der TOD sollte ja aber auch ohne den Flowgraph eine Änderung erfahren. Ich muss mir das nochmal in Ruhe zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Cionara (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Also zum TOD.

Da musst du wirklich nur die Final.tod in den Levelordner schieben.
Dann mit dem Editor die Map öffnen. Terrain->TimeOfDay->Import from File->final.tod
Export to engine und save


----------



## McZonk (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Exakt das habe ich gemacht  Im Editor ändert sich das Licht ja auch - ingame passiert aber nichts


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Habs mir gerad für ein paar maps gemacht, einfach nur geil!

Hier noch ma big thx an Cionara!
Klasse arbeit!


----------



## Cionara (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Danke 



> Exakt das habe ich gemacht  Im Editor ändert sich das Licht ja auch - ingame passiert aber nichts


Ok das ist merkwürdig.  Und die final.tod hast du auch im jeweiligen Level Ordner vom dem Level dass du bearbeitet hast ? Da gibt es einen Trick und zwar wenn du importiert hast drück im ToD-Fenster auf Record und schieb den Balken von links nach rechts jeweils bis zum Anschlag.
Versuch dann nochmal save und export to engine. Mehr wüsst ich sonst auch nicht =>

Sry muss natürlich erst export to engine und dann save sein =D


----------



## Mentor501 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



Cionara schrieb:


> Erläuter mal bitte. Also ich finde es besser wenn die Vegetation im Hintergrund nich so ausdünnt wie bei den Palmen allerdings ist das Geschmackssache. Gefällt dir das an Puppys besser ?
> 
> Habe noch einen zweiten Vergleich und den ersten verlangsamt damit man da überhaupt richtig was erkennt.
> 
> ...



Nein, du hast mich falsch verstanden ^^, ich finde das ebenfalls besser, ich meinte, dass mir der Unterschied bei den Palmen im Hintergrund nie Augefallen ist, und dann habe ich die Vermutung angestellt das dies ja vielleicht am flowgraph liegt, da ich deinen auch bei dem Orig. tod benutzt habe (ist einfach besser), mittlerweile ist mir aber klar geworden das der flowgraph eig. nicht dran Schuld sein kann, hatte nochmal alles neu gemacht und siehe da, jo der Unterschied ist eindeutig zu sehen, habe vorher wohl einfach nicht drauf geachtet.

Das du den Vergleich verlangsamt hast ist übrigens gut, man musste schon ganz schön schnell schalten können um mitzubekommen was nun welche cfg ist.

Und vielen Dank für die Quality Cfg mit POM ,
Ist bereits in gebrauch und gefällt mir sehr!

MfG
Mentor501


----------



## Cionara (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Ok das ist schön.

Was mir aufgefallen ist meine alten Savegames gehen nicht mehr. Ist das bei euch auch so ?
Dann schreibe ich das besser dazu nicht dass wer fleißig weiterspielen will und es geht nicht mehr.
Also wenn es bei euch auch so ist... kann natürlich auch an mir liegen =>

Wenn noch wer Performance übrig hat der soll sich melden dann mach ich eine Killer autoexec


----------



## danysahne333 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ok das ist schön.
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist meine alten Savegames gehen nicht mehr. Ist das bei euch auch so ?
> Dann schreibe ich das besser dazu nicht dass wer fleißig weiterspielen will und es geht nicht mehr.
> ...


 
Das war bei der Mster Config auch schon so, das die alten Savegames nicht mehr gehen. Sobald man an den Leveln an sich was ändert funktionieren die Saves nicht mehr. Aber dank "map" Befehl nicht so wild


----------



## Cionara (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



> Das war bei der Mster Config auch schon so, das die alten Savegames nicht mehr gehen. Sobald man an den Leveln an sich was ändert funktionieren die Saves nicht mehr


Achso wusst ich gar nicht.



> Aber dank "map" Befehl nicht so wild


Stimmt hast auch wieder Recht


----------



## Mentor501 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



Cionara schrieb:


> danysahne333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das war bei der Mster Config auch schon so, das die alten Savegames nicht mehr gehen. Sobald man an den Leveln an sich was ändert funktionieren die Saves nicht mehr.
> ...




Moment mal, bei mir konnt ich sowohl bei der Mster Cfg (bis Heute eine traumhafte Cfg) als auch bei dem hier die Level weiterspielen?
Jedenfalls solange die Autoexec nicht gelöscht wurde?!


----------



## danysahne333 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Bei der Mster config wurde sogar in den entsprechenden Threads schon gesagt das man seine alten Savegames nicht mehr benutzen kann


----------



## Cionara (15. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



> Jedenfalls solange die Autoexec nicht gelöscht wurde?!


Da werden eigentlich nur Befehle für die Grafik reingeschrieben. Die kann man löschen und ändern wie man lustig ist und die Spielstände laden trotzdem.
Ich denke auch dass es am bearbeiten der Levels liegt =>


----------



## Mentor501 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Also, tut mir leid aber ich kann definitiv weiterspielen?
Habs extra nochmal ausprobiert?!

Bei der Mster hatte ich vielleicht ein mal das Problem das die Spielstände nicht mehr gingen, aber... naja ich weiss nicht, wenn ich heut Abend wiederkomme werd ich mir das nochmal ansehen.


----------



## Cionara (16. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Ja da brauch dir ja nichts Leid tun kann ja sein dass es bei dir funktioniert, umso besser oder nicht ?


----------



## ShrinkField (19. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Danke für die super einfach und erklärte Anleitung Cionara, ich als Laie hatte keine Probleme mit der Sandbox obwohl ich sie noch nie wirklich benutzt hab!

Ich glaube der Mod funktioniert richtig obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ic das richtige level dafür gewählt hab(Ich hab Village genommen).

Die Performance ist auch eigentlich richtig gut, kann sogar mit 4xAA(ingame und Treiber) und 8xAF(Treiber) einigermaßen ok spielen( meist nie unter 20fps)


Hier noch ein paar Bilder:

Das 2 Bild mit dem komischen Schatten kommt denk ich weil ich Unsichtbar da bin oder?


----------



## boss3D (19. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

^^ Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei dir funktioniert. Erstens ist die, von dir genannte, Performance für eine 8800 GTX viel zu gut, außer du spielst in 800 x 600 und zweitens sieht sehen deine Screens bei Weitem nicht so überragend aus, wie so manch andere, die in diesem Thread schon gepostet wurden ...

Was lässt dich denn vermuten, dass die Mod einwandfrei läuft?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## danysahne333 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



ShrinkField schrieb:


> Danke für die super einfach und erklärte Anleitung Cionara, ich als Laie hatte keine Probleme mit der Sandbox obwohl ich sie noch nie wirklich benutzt hab!
> 
> Ich glaube der Mod funktioniert richtig obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ic das richtige level dafür gewählt hab(Ich hab Village genommen).
> 
> ...


 

Das Ganze sollte bei Dir ungefähr so aussehen:


----------



## ShrinkField (19. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Ich glaube nicht, dass es bei dir funktioniert. Erstens ist die, von dir genannte, Performance für eine 8800 GTX viel zu gut, außer du spielst in 800 x 600 und zweitens sieht sehen deine Screens bei Weitem nicht so überragend aus, wie so manch andere, die in diesem Thread schon gepostet wurden ...
> 
> Was lässt dich denn vermuten, dass die Mod einwandfrei läuft?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja ääh

Hm, 1. Wo ich vom standart Crysis Screens gemacht hab sahen die nicht so aus wie auf dem ersten Bild von mir, diesen Schärfe Effekt und ausblend Effekt..

2. Hast du Recht mit den FPS, sollte eigentlich nicht hin kommen aber ich hab ja die Quality Exe von Cionara genommen, er meint ja die ist Perfomance optimiert 

Ist mir ja auch klar das die 88GTX bedingt spielbare Werte liefert,/liefern würde...aber wie Cionara beschrieben hat, in der Sandbox, hat sich das Bild da sofort verändert nachden ich die Marken(FoD?) gesetzt hab...

Naja spiele auf 1280x1024...vorher auf 1680x1050..aber das wars noch weniger spielbar... Ich geh halt nunmal davon aus 


edit @ dahnysahne333: Aber mein 1. Bild gleicht deinem doch fast... 

edit: Vielleicht hab ich auch nur ne falsche Map genommen mit falschem Level ich muss da nochmal nachschauen


----------



## danysahne333 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Bevor man die final.tod im Editor lädt, schauts genauso aus wie auf deinen Screenshots. Hab extra die gleiche Position genommen mit aktivierter final.tod damit man mal den Unterschied sieht


----------



## ShrinkField (19. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



danysahne333 schrieb:


> Bevor man die final.tod im Editor lädt, schauts genauso aus wie auf deinen Screenshots. Hab extra die gleiche Position genommen mit aktivierter final.tod damit man mal den Unterschied sieht



Hmm jetzt wo du es sagst sieht man den Unterschied doch deutlich.. Muss dann mal schauen und nochmal vergleichen, danke für die Aufklärung..


----------



## Cionara (20. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Jap genau die ToD wird nicht geladen, Flowgraph auch nicht. Bist du auf export to engine vorm speichern ?

Spiel das Level mal ein paar Minuten mit Flowgraph und ToD im Editor dann siehst du den Unterschied (Strg-G).

Das checkste am besten erstmal. 



> Hast du Recht mit den FPS, sollte eigentlich nicht hin kommen


Performance ist voll in Ordnung bei dir und natürlich abhängig von der Auflösung, bei mir in 1920 zerrt das natürlich schon sehr. Sonst wird sich Performance-mäßig nicht viel ändern bei dir. Vllt 3 Fps weniger, auch würde ich dir raten Antialiasing auszumachen denn ohne sieht es besser aus da dann der Befehl r_useedgeaa 2 wirkt der mit AA nicht funktioniert. Es wird zwar hier und da eine Kante sein aber Laub und Vegetation um das 3fache dichter werden lassen und dir Tonnen an Fps einbringen  

Alle meine Screens sind ohne AA um das mal anzumerken. Es sieht einfach besser aus mit r_useedgeaa=2 von der Leistung ganz zu schweigen 

mfg Cionara


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (20. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Wie funzt das jetzt?

Ich hab mir die Datei aus dem Ersten Post geladen (50 kb). 
Muss ich die jetzt nur in den Crysis Ordner kopieren, oder muss ich die Geschichte mit dem Editor auch machen?

(Wenn ja warum muss das so umständlich gemacht werden? Andere Mods muss man doch auch nur kopieren und fertig...)

Und wie viel performanceunterschied gibts inetwa, wenn ich vorher die Mster Performance Config genutzt habe? Ich hab damit nämlich ca 35 FPS avg.


----------



## danysahne333 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Du musst die final.tod mittels Editor in die entsprechenden Level integrieren. Einen Performanceunterschied habe ich nicht verspührt.


----------



## Brzeczek (20. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

1. Gute Arbeit  

2. Läuft es auch auf Crysis Warhead ?

3. Wenn ja wird Punk Buster anfangen zu Merkern ?


----------



## DrSin (20. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Sehr geile Mod nur irgendwie kommt bei mir nach 5min das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dreh ich mich um ist wieder alles normal 

Und ich find die Unschärfe ist zu Krass, denk die ganze Zeit ich hätte ne zu starke Brille auf seh keine Gegner mehr


----------



## ShrinkField (20. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



Cionara schrieb:


> Jap genau die ToD wird nicht geladen, Flowgraph auch nicht. Bist du auf export to engine vorm speichern ?
> 
> Spiel das Level mal ein paar Minuten mit Flowgraph und ToD im Editor dann siehst du den Unterschied (Strg-G).
> 
> mfg Cionara



Hi,

Ja bin natürlich auf " Export to Engine" gegangen, hat auch nochmal kurz gedauert also hats geladen und gespeichert.

Hab das jetzt grade nochmal nach Anleitung gemacht und hab sofort mal im Editor getestet (Strg-G), da sah es auch richtig gut aus, war da dann eben am Strand..

Ich hab wohl gestern das falsche Level gemacht...leider weiß ich auch nicht genau was was ist...im Editor hab ich "Village" ausgwählt und die ToD und Flowgraph in dies Level eingefügt..allerdings hab ich dann "Relic" geladen wo ich dann mit dem Kollegen im Wald stehe und dann zu den Feldern da hin renne (siehe dahnysahne's Screen und mein)... Ist das überhaupt das richtige Level ?? Ich denke nicht...

Dann will ich das Level "Recovery" laden und bei 100% reagiert einfach nichts mehr, muss ich dann den Task Manager bewegen und Crysis gibt keine Rückmeldung mehr ...Also was ist jetzt was ? 

Village(Ordner)= Relic oder Recovery ??? Das problem müsst ich erstmal lösen

Allerdings siehts im Editor richtig geil aus, dafür schonmal Respekt 

Hoffe auf Hilfe, gruß ShrinkField


----------



## MoDJo (20. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Hi.

Hab die Mod ausprobiert und es sieht Nice aus. Hab aber ein starkes Schaten problem. Hat jemand das auch?


----------



## DrSin (20. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



MoDJo schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Hab die Mod ausprobiert und es sieht Nice aus. Hab aber ein starkes Schaten problem. Hat jemand das auch?



Ja hatte ich als ich AA auf 4 stehen hatte, mach auf 2 runter und es geht wieder.

Edit: bei dir ist die mod aber nicht kompett aktiv würd ich mal sagen - wasser sollte anders aussehen


----------



## revil (20. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Also ich hatte das, als ich die TOD noch nicht integriert hatte.
Mit 4 aa gings bei mir.


----------



## Cionara (20. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Hui also hier ist ja richtig was los ^^

@ Shrinkfield die Maps kannst du mit dem Konsolen Befehl laden. Bzw das musst du auch denn die Savegames gehen nicht mehr, deswegen der Absturz bei dir.  Also Konsole auf und dann "map village"  bzw je nachdem wo du weiterspielen willst.

Maps Chronologisch:
Start= Island
Geiseln retten=Village
Prophet wird entführt=Rescue
Ansturm auf Hafen = Harbor
Panzerfahrt = Tank
Steinbruch usw. = Mine
Alienschiff = Core
Erste mal Schnee = Ice
Jeepfahrt im Eis = Sphere
Jetflug = Ascension
FLugzeugträger = Fleet


Von den anderen Bugs hab ich noch nichts gesehen, ich kann nur weiterhin raten Anti Aliasing aus zu lassen da sonst der Ingame-Befehl EdgeAA nicht funktioniert den ich in der Config habe.
Das viel dichtere Laub usw. und die gesteigerte Performance + trotzdem Kantenglättung ist einfach das beste.

Also *Finger weg von AA in Crysis mit meiner Autoexec *
Ich werde mal nen Vergleich machen dann könnt ihr selbst entscheiden was ihr lieber mögt.

Und danke nochmal für das Lob


----------



## DrSin (20. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Iste cht gut stören halt nur 2 Sachen, etwas weniger unschäfre wäre schön und dann evtl schatten die nicht so fette treppen haben


----------



## Cionara (20. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Muss ich wohl doch noch ne ultra-quality machen, hm ?


----------



## ShrinkField (20. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Super, vielen Dank Cionara !  Hat funktioniert, bin gegeistert  Die Effekte bringen das Spiel nochmal deutlich besser rüber und dabei ist die Performance genauso gut !

Danke auch nochmal für die PN, hatte ich vorhin schon gelesen aber zwischendruch rfactor gespielt...

Hmm.. AA/AF hab ich auch jetzt aus aber poste mal bitte den Vergleich 

Jetzt siehts auch aus wie im Editor, glaub an die Effekte muss ich mich noch bissel gewöhnen...ich finde die Schärfe bei nahem noch ein bisschen zu wenig aber die Unschärfe in der Entfernung ist gut 
(ps: Ja, Brillenträger falls es was bedeutet )

Hmm ich überleg jetzt auf 1680x1050 umzustellen und meine GraKa noch zu übertakten...würd knapp vielleicht gehen, am Anfang von Village hatte ich so 26-29 FPS glaub ich...

edit: Meinetwegen mach eine ultra-quality config..werd probieren 



Hier nochmal paar Bilder und die Konsole beim Laden des Levels(vielleicht hilfst ja):


----------



## danysahne333 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Also ich find den Mod einfach nur klasse!


----------



## Ripper84 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

@Cionara, es sieht so aus als würdest du da wirkich Ahnung haben. Könntest du mir vieleicht mal helfen? Ich krieg es irgendwie nicht so ganz in den Griff mit diesem Mod. Ich hab den Ordner kopiert, dann hab ich genau wie gesagt wurde mit dem Editor gemacht, also "File>Open>bla bla bla>ToD>bla bla bla>Final.tod>export to engine>save" Aber so wie bei dir sieht es trotzdem nicht aus. Ich hab nur diese komische schatten (wo man einfach jedes Blatt sieht), und es wird einfach alles dunkler...


----------



## danysahne333 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

@Cionara hab grade deine editierte blury.xml ausprobiert, bin echt begeistert, da das depthoffield=2 bei der Mod ganz schön viel war und mit deiner Datei ist's genau richtig!


----------



## Cionara (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



> @Cionara, es sieht so aus als würdest du da wirkich Ahnung haben. Könntest du mir vieleicht mal helfen? Ich krieg es irgendwie nicht so ganz in den Griff mit diesem Mod. Ich hab den Ordner kopiert, dann hab ich genau wie gesagt wurde mit dem Editor gemacht, also "File>Open>bla bla bla>ToD>bla bla bla>Final.tod>export to engine>save" Aber so wie bei dir sieht es trotzdem nicht aus. Ich hab nur diese komische schatten (wo man einfach jedes Blatt sieht), und es wird einfach alles dunkler...


Kannst du einen Screenshot machen ? Ist auf F12 ingame und wir dann unter \MyGames\Crysis abgelegt.

mfg Cionara


----------



## DrSin (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Ich konnt mich nicht beherschen 

Hier ein paar HiRes Screens:
*(Achtung nix für ISDN, durchschn. ~1.7MB )

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass es im Editor wesentlich besser aussieht als im Game, vorallem das DOF.


----------



## cccc (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

danke für die anleitung aber ich komme jetzt leider nicht weiter. ich muss diese blur-datei in die map kopieren aber ich habe schon vorher die linke leiste zugemacht. wie kann ich die wieder öffnen?


----------



## DrSin (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



cccc schrieb:


> danke für die anleitung aber ich komme jetzt leider nicht weiter. ich muss diese blur-datei in die map kopieren aber ich habe schon vorher die linke leiste zugemacht. wie kann ich die wieder öffnen?



Im Editor auf View und dann auf Show Rollup Bar

Oder welche meinst du?


----------



## Cionara (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Jap so isses und äh nice Pics Dr Sin


----------



## cccc (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

das wars danke!


----------



## DrSin (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Ich seh grad... kanns sein das im Editor das DOF ignoriert bei Screen erstellen?


----------



## cccc (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

ok jetzt hab ich noch ein problem. beim speichern stürzt der sandboxeditor ab.
das liegt doch nicht daran, weil ich die 64-bit version verwende oder?


----------



## DrSin (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Hab ich auch nehm den 32bit


----------



## cccc (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

dieses "durchrattern" ist doch fertig, wenn unten ready steht oder?

EDIT: 32-bit funzt auch nicht -.- stürzt auch ab!


----------



## Cionara (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Sagt er "out of memory" ?

Zieh die Autoexec aus  Crysis\Game\Config raus, mach die Map im Editor fertig und nach dem speichern kannste sie dann wieder reinziehen.


----------



## cccc (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

danke. ich habs (glaube ich) geschafft obwohl der editor wieder abgestürzt ist. island ist doch die map auf meinen bildern oder?


----------



## Ripper84 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



Cionara schrieb:


> Kannst du einen Screenshot machen ? Ist auf F12 ingame und wir dann unter \MyGames\Crysis abgelegt.
> 
> mfg Cionara


Da sind ein paar screnshots...
Und keiner sieht aus wie es eigentlich sein soll...


----------



## Cionara (21. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Ja Time of Day und Flowgraph gehen nicht. Das gleiche Problm hatte McZonk auch. PM ihn mal an vllt. kann er dir ja sagen ob und wie er es gelöst hat.

mfg Cionara


----------



## McZonk (22. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



Cionara schrieb:


> PM ihn mal an vllt. kann er dir ja sagen ob und wie er es gelöst hat.
> 
> mfg Cionara



not yet - habe derzeit zu viel um die Ohren


----------



## @@RON (22. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Für diesen Mod gibts erstmal ein großes Dankeschön 

Ich hab den vorhin auchmal "installiert". Dann einen alten Spielstand geladen es hat gleich geklappt.
Allerdings musste ich feststellen, dass die Buggy´s hinten keine Räder haben (siehe Screenshot) xD
Wenn man aber auf die Reifen schießt, dann sind sie wieder da ...

http://www.abload.de/img/crysis642009-04-2219-3t2z9.jpg

(Thumbnail von Abload geht wohl nicht? )

Zudem hab ich mal im Menü auf "Level neustarten" geklickt, um zu sehen, ob es dann vielleicht normal ist.
Nun war aber alles normal, also kein Mod aktiv ... woran kann das liegen?

Ist es denn nicht fest in die Map "eingebaut" ?
Oder ist es vor der Position abhängig, wo man den FlowGraph positioniert?


----------



## Cionara (22. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Das ist aufgrund des alten Spielstandes, das war damals bei einem offiziellen Patch auch.

Da ist nichts positionsabhängig ^^

Das zweite verwirrt mich 
Level neustarten ?
Also wenn du die Map richtig bearbeitet und exportiert hast dürfe das da nichts ausmachen =/

Ich check das gleich mal selber.

mfg Cionara


----------



## @@RON (22. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



Cionara schrieb:


> Das ist aufgrund des alten Spielstandes, das war damals bei einem offiziellen Patch auch.
> 
> Da ist nichts positionsabhängig ^^
> 
> ...



Also wenn man im Game ESC drückt, steht doch links "Fortfahren" und "Optionen" und eben "Leven neustarten". Dann fängt das Level nur von vorne an.

Also mit welcher Version der Spielstand erstellt wurde, weiß ich nicht mehr. Der ist über 1 Jahr alt xD

Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt die aktuelle version (1.2) und wenn ich das Savegame lade, gehts ja auch, nur beim Neustart nicht ...


----------



## Cionara (22. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Dann starte nicht neu du Pappnase 

Aber ist natürlich gut das mal zu erwähnen  von daher hast scho Recht.


----------



## @@RON (22. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



Cionara schrieb:


> Dann starte nicht neu du Pappnase
> 
> Aber ist natürlich gut das mal zu erwähnen  von daher hast scho Recht.



   

Ich dachte ja nur, dass dann die Reifen wieder da sind ..


----------



## MoDJo (22. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Hier noch paar Screeshots von mir.


----------



## CiSaR (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

So von mir ein paar Bilder.
Also zum Teil siegt es richtig gut aus aber wie stelle ich die Distanzweite hoch, weil die aufpoppenden Pflanzen und schatten sehen echt ******* aus.

Ansonsten absolut geil


----------



## Cionara (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Ich mach mich an eine Extrem-Quality Config ohne aufpoppen und mit perfekten Schatten wenns recht ist 

*Edit: *So gleich fertig. Die Config ist die absolute Hölle ^^
       hatte um die 9 fps mit meiner gtx280 und zum allerersten mal   
       hatte ich mit der Artefakte.

*Autoexec im Anhang*


----------



## @@RON (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Hast du eigentlich schon ne Idee, woran es liegen könnte, dass die Reifen fehlen? ^^


----------



## boss3D (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



Cionara schrieb:


> *Edit: *So gleich fertig. Die Config ist die absolute Hölle ^^


Wo bleiben Screens? Oder ist die Graka schon Schrott?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cionara (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*

Keine Bange schon einer da:

http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7658/saycio.gif

Das ist jetzt Vergleich zwischen der normalen Cio-Config und der neuen. Die Quality hat etwas höhere Sichtweite als die normale wird aber von der hier jetzt bei weitem übertrumpft.
Auch p o p p e n (warum darf man das hier nicht sagen ? ^^) keine Details mehr auf, z.B: Stoßstange von den Autos auf 15 Metern oder son Kram.




> Hast du eigentlich schon ne Idee, woran es liegen könnte, dass die Reifen fehlen? ^^


Hm könnte an der veränderten Auto-Physik liegen. Aber brauchst ja auch nicht mit den alten Saves spielen.
Mit dem map befehl kommst ja auch dahin wo du grade bist, zumindest ungefähr und wenn dann gespeichert wird ist ja alles normal


----------



## @@RON (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



Cionara schrieb:


> Mit dem map befehl kommst ja auch dahin wo du grade bist, zumindest ungefähr und wenn dann gespeichert wird ist ja alles normal



Ist natürlich ne Möglichkeit ^^

Mal gucken


----------



## Cionara (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Need Feedback ^^ ob wer damit keine Diashow hat usw.


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Finde denn Editor nicht -.- Kann mir einer Helfen.


----------



## Cionara (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Crysis\Bin32\Editor.exe

Ich hab das Game allerdings bei Steam. Den muss man glaube ich extra installieren ^^ da werden sich die andern hier auskennen.


----------



## CiSaR (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Also bei mir ist die Grafikkarte abgeschmiert mit der Config, naja mal den nächsten Versuch starten.

@FortunerGamer: Öffne das Verzeichnis auf der DVD, geh dann in den Ordner Editor und installier ihn und dann wie Cionara esagt hat


----------



## MoDJo (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

sieht geil.


----------



## CiSaR (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Also jetzt geht es und es sieht richtig geil aus und flüssig ist es auch noch!


----------



## MoDJo (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*



CiSaR schrieb:


> und flüssig ist es auch noch!


 

hmmm, was hast du für ein system wenn ich fragen darf?


aso, steht ja da  also bei läuft an manchen stellen auch mit über 20 fps aber an manchen stellen mit unter 10 fps. Hab ein i7 940 @ 3,9 Ghz - 285 GTX OC - 6GB DDR-3 1333Mhz.


----------



## CiSaR (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*



MoDJo schrieb:


> hmmm, was hast du für ein system wenn ich fragen darf?



Steht doch in meiner Signatur und die Graka ist noch nicht einmal übertaktet


----------



## Cionara (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Ist halt schon ne Böse Sache ^^ vllt. mit ner 2GB GTX285 auf ner niedrigen Auflösung flüssig spielbar.


----------



## CiSaR (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Naja habe noch die Rygel Texturen drinne.
Sieht auf jeden Fall schon sehr gut aus


----------



## MoDJo (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Naja habe noch die Rygel Texturen drinne.


 

jo, hab ich auch. die schaten sehen aber immer noch bischen kanntig in entfernung aus. oder ist das nur bei mir so?


----------



## Cionara (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Also eigentlich sind die schon maximal entkantet. Die sind im Gegenteil zu vorher geblurt und doppelt so hoch aufgelöst. Das kann höchstens durch die Tiefenunschärfe kommen kann ich mir denken. Oder kleine Kanten die man nur durch Anti Aliasing wegkriegt. Kostet aber Leistung und macht das Laub und Bäume dünn wie ich schonmal erwähnte.


----------



## MoDJo (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

aaaaha. also wenn du die config so einstellst das die an der stelle wo du die vergleichsscreenshots gemacht hast mit ca. 19 fps läuft, dann ist alles gut.


----------



## Cionara (26. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Ok ist geupdatet. Bringt mir 10 Fps mehr.


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Hab zu anfang vergessen denn zu installieren mache denn Grade drauf.


----------



## pred (27. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Mit r_DepthOfField = 0 siehts jetzt perfekt aus und die Performance stimmt auch(25-35Fps).


----------



## MoDJo (27. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ok ist geupdatet. Bringt mir 10 Fps mehr.


 

perfekt! passt, sitzt, wackelt und hat luft


----------



## Cionara (27. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Ok schön, dass es euch gefällt


----------



## MoDJo (27. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Quality Autoexec.*



CiSaR schrieb:


> So von mir ein paar Bilder.


 

bei dir ist die mod nicht richtig aktiv. und ich sehe das bei dir im hintergrung auf den bäumen die blätter fehlen. du hast ja geschrieben das du Rygel texturen drin hast. da ist ein kleiner bug drin. du must in der datei: zzTexturesupdatepart1.pak Objects/natural/Bushes/RoundLeafBush Leaves_a.dds löchen. dann ist wieder alles ok. die datei kannst du mit WinRAR öffnen. zum vergleich hab ich ein screenshot gemacht wie das aussehen soll.


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Habe die erste Map verändert und muss sagen das sieht verdampt geil aus. Werde in denn nächsten Tagen die anderen Maps verändern. Kann das Spiel flüssig in 1920er Auflösung und alle Details zocken (aus AA^^).


----------



## Cionara (27. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Fein, dass du's jetzt auch installieren konntest


----------



## Schinzie (27. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

nachdem ichs installiert habe,und im editor alle maps bearbeitet habe (wie in der videoanleitung), stürzt bei mir das spiel beim laden immer zwischen 90 und 96% ab. jeder spielstand, nur wenn ich neustartet gehts. dabei ahbe ich aber massive schattenfehler, die springen dann wie wild umher.

liegt das vielleicht daran,dass ich die mstconfig zuvor nicht gelöscht habe?

wenn i die high quality datei integriere, habe ich schon mal das schattenproblem gelöst,allerdings gehn alte spielstände immer no net. eig geht nur lvl 1, also contact.


gruß


----------



## Cionara (28. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Ja weil alte Spielstände auch nicht gehen  am besten liest du dir die letzten Seiten des Threads hier durch das wurde schon besprochen. 

Schattenfehler ? Das mit dem umherspringen kommt dadruch das die Bäume,Büsche vom Wind bewegt werden. Je höher die Schattenauflösung desto weniger stark ist das zu merken. Mich persönlich stört es nicht so sehr, besser als wenn man Schattenmatsch hat ^^ aber auf jedenfall hilft das erhöhen der Auflösung. Am besten änderst du in der autoexec.cfg, wenn du die normale von mir oder die quality nimmst, den Eintrag e_shadows_max_texture_size von 768/1280 zu 2048. Zu finden im Abschnitt "Shadows" der autoexec.cfg

mfg Cionara


----------



## Schinzie (28. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

wie geht denn der befehl zum lvl überspringen?


gruß


----------



## Cionara (28. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*



> Maps Chronologisch:
> Start= Island
> Geiseln retten=Village
> Prophet wird entführt=Rescue
> ...



Einfach in die konsole "map island" oder "map fleet" eingeben, je nachdem halt nää


----------



## Schinzie (28. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

also irgendwas stimmt bei mir nicht, bei mir wackeln die schatten nicht nur,ich habe massive schattenfehler. immer wieder tauchen schatten auf, das im millisekundentakt und paar schatten sind starr und werden stetig mitgetragen. im eingabefenster habe ich die ganze zeit fehlermeldungen mit irgendwelchen objekten.


gurß


----------



## danysahne333 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Mach mal nen Screenshot, dann wissen wir was genau Du meinst und können Dir besser helfen.


----------



## Schinzie (28. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

also in bewegung sieht das ganze nochmal deutlich heftiger raus,aber evt seht ihr ja woran es liegen könnte.


gruß


----------



## Cionara (28. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Ok das ist nun wirklich abnormal ^^
Die die das Problem haben sollten ihre Hardware und Betriebssystem und Mods usw. vergleichen denk ich.


----------



## danysahne333 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*



Schinzie schrieb:


> also in bewegung sieht das ganze nochmal deutlich heftiger raus,aber evt seht ihr ja woran es liegen könnte.
> 
> 
> gruß


 
Kam das erst durch die Installation dieses Mod's oder schon früher?


----------



## MoDJo (28. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*



Schinzie schrieb:


> also in bewegung sieht das ganze nochmal deutlich heftiger raus,aber evt seht ihr ja woran es liegen könnte.
> 
> 
> gruß


 


das hab ich auch. fals du Antialiasing auf 4x oder mehr hast machs ganz aus oder auf 2x. guck auch ob Antialiasing bei dir unter grafikkarten treiber auf einen festen wert wie z.B. 4x eingestellt ist.


----------



## Schinzie (29. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

ja, es lag an 4xAA, mit 2xAA oder 8xAA läufts. Ist das nur bei Radeon karten so,oder auch bei Geforce-Karten?


gruß


----------



## MoDJo (29. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

ich hab ne geforce und ist bei mir genau so


----------



## K-putt (29. April 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

bei mir auch 
geht aber auch ohne aa , die kanten sieht man eh erst bei sehr großen auflösungen .

@T - Super Mod , Super Arbeit und Super Anleitung !
danke für deine mühe 

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Ich habe mich gestern mal an die Arbeit gemacht die Real Lifesis mod drauf zu klatschen aber ich hatte da immer folgendes Problem. Wenn ich den Flowgraph eingefügt habe, dann auf "Create" und "New" geklickt habe, kam nach der Namenseingebung immer das Problem das irgend ein ungültiges Argument aufgetreten sei. Was ist darunter zu verstehen?


----------



## Cionara (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Klingt ja komisch. Werd emich dem nachher mal annehmen muss Crysis grad neu installieren, weil neu aufgesetzt...


----------



## MoDJo (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

hatte ich auch beim ersten mal. hab den editor neu gestartet und weg war das problem.


----------



## noname545 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

also ich muss gar nix machen? einfach runterlaen dan den crysis ordner ersetzen und die autosec datei einfügen?


----------



## Cionara (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Doch doch, zieh dir mal die Videoanleitung rein


----------



## noname545 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

und welcher crysis ordner ist das Haupverzeichnis oder unter eigene dateine wo die saved games sind? ich blick gar nix mehr durch
was ist flowgrapf ich dachte das wurde von dir schon editiert?
brauche umbeding ne leistungssteigerung
weil ich hab nix das ich ersetzen kann ich verschiebe es in den crysis ordner und es pasiert garnix ist halt einfach so drinn ohne zu ersetzten
und dickes danke schön von mir bloß ich kann das 
okay habs ersetzt und den Editor instaliert muss ich das jetz genauso machen wie im video? weil ich hab nach der installation keine sandbox exe nur Editor steht bei mir im crysis ordner 
ich weis ich stell mich wieder an


----------



## Cionara (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Das wird doch Schritt für Schritt erklärt ^^

Der besagte Crysis-Ordner (Hauptverzeichnis) ist normaler Weise unter C:\Programme\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis zu finden.

Ja der Flowgraph wurde von mir editiert, aber der muss natürlich noch ins Game in dem man ihn wie beschrieben an die Maps bindet.


----------



## noname545 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

ah ok habs jetzt verstanden ich habe die datein ersetzt aber wenn ich Sandbox2 instaliere bekomme ich keine exe sondern im Hauptverzeichnis nur ein ordner mit dem namen editor wo alle maps drin sind kann man das ohne editor irgendwie einfügen?
und danke für die anderen antworten


----------



## CiSaR (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Geh in den Bin32 Ordner da ist die Editor Verknüpfung


----------



## noname545 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

GEFUNDEN^^ danke


----------



## noname545 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

die grafik sieht viel besser aus machst du dieses mod auch für die ganze story?
aber die farben sind nicht so kräftig wie bei dir verschwommen ist da auch nix
(alles hoch) frames sind gleich das bild ist auch überall scharf (25frames) bei dir ist es verschwommen wo mann net hinsieht hab ich was falsch gemacht? und blasser ist es auch 
das ist die autosec datei wo aufm rar ordner Quality steht oder sollte ich die autosec im Real-Lifesis-coi einsetzten beide sind gleich, und das mit der schwachen HIS HD 4670 IceQ 512mb 
bekomme ich noch extra frames wenn es bissle unscharf wird wie bei dir?


----------



## Cionara (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Bei dir ist das ToD und der Flowgraph gar nicht aktiviert, alle Änderungen liegen an der Autoexec bei dir. 

Hast du nach importieren der Time of Day und nach einbauen des Flowgraphs auf "export to engine" gedrückt und danach erst die Map gespeichert ?

Aber du fragst ja ob die Mod für die ganze Story ist. Vllt hast du da was falsch verstanden. Du kannst damit jede Map der Story bearbeiten, von Island was auf deinem jetzigen Bild ist, bis nach Fleet welches das letzte Level ist.
Hast du denn überhaupt island.cry bearbeitet mit ToD und Flowgraph ? 
Da müsstest du dann schon im Editor sehen dass es anders ausschaut wenn du z.B. die Andere ToD importierst 


mfg Cionara


----------



## noname545 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

jap, habe es genau so gemacht wie im video alles gespeichert und dann hat es so ausgesehen leider wurde die leistung schlechter aber es schaut realistischer aus als vorher 
und deswegen bekomme ich keinen leistungsschub?


----------



## Cionara (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Falls was nicht funktioniert usw. einfach diesen Thread durchlesen ^^ auf den 17 Seiten wurde jedes Problem eigentlich schonmal abgehakt.

mfg Cionara


----------



## Francesco (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*



Cionara schrieb:


> *Real Lifesis Mod von Hawkeye*| *Puppy*
> *
> 
> FULL QUOTE ENTFERNT*


ich finde das auch total geil. 
nur ich bekomme das nicht ingame hinn also das ich das in der grafik ingame zocken kann. hab auch alles gemacht was du im vedeo gemacht hasst.

bitte um hilfe


----------



## Francesco (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*



Cionara schrieb:


> Bei dir ist das ToD und der Flowgraph gar nicht aktiviert, alle Änderungen liegen an der Autoexec bei dir.
> 
> Hast du nach importieren der Time of Day und nach einbauen des Flowgraphs auf "export to engine" gedrückt und danach erst die Map gespeichert ?
> 
> ...


wie jetzt muss ich auch wen ich den FG geöfnet habe und das da drinn kopert habe, muss ich dan auch im FG auf Export To Engine Klicken ?


----------



## Cionara (3. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Alles so wie im Video ^^ dann gehts normaler Weise. 

Map öffnen
ToD importieren
Flowgraph einfügen wie im Video
Export to Engine
Save


Ich hatte auch schon den Fehler das ich alles gemacht habe wie ichs beschrieben hab und ingame aber nicht die ToD übernommen wurde und alles ziemlich dunkel war. Habe dann nochmal die Map geöffnet im Editor, nochmal ToD importiert, export to engine, save. Und dann gings als ich wieder gestartet hab.


----------



## Rotax (24. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Seh ich das richtig, wenn ich deine Config benutze brauche ich keine Mster-Config (bzw. sie würde keinen Sinn machen)... oder?

Ansonsten echt eine geile Config, kräftige Farben, so mag ich das.

Edit: OK, anscheinend kann ich dann meine Master-Config deinstallieren. 

Ist aber schon Hammer, um wieviel geiler deine bzw. Puppys Config gegenüber der Mster Config aussieht, hab gedacht die is so ziemlich das schönste was ich kriegen kann.... ist aber wohl auch Geschmackssache.

Auch sau geil dass du wie ich finde Puppys Config optisch noch verbessert hast und das mit einem ordentlichen FPS-Zuwachs... kannst mir mal grob erklären wie du da noch so viel FPS rausgeholt hast?


----------



## Mentos.DE (24. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Die optische Verbesserung kommt nur wenig von Hawkeye's Config, dass sind die oft angesprochenen ToD-Daten, die Farben usw. beeinflussen und kaum Performance ziehen.
Ihr könnt auch die autoexec.cfg von Mster im Ordner haben und die ToD-Daten von Hawkeye installieren, dass spart Performance.


----------



## Cionara (25. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Wenn ihr die Mster Config verwendet werden die Farben/Helligkeit aber verfälscht. Die beigelegte Config ist auf die ToD abgestimmt. Könnt ihr ja auch einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## plompi (27. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Ich hab mich selber mal an die ToD Einstellungen gemacht und ein bisschen rumexperimentiert.
Das is dabei rausgekommen: YouTube - Crysis ultra high graphics rescue [HD]


----------



## CiSaR (27. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Wow das sieht auch verdammt gut aus


----------



## noname545 (28. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

sieht unglaublich gut aus , aber bei mir ist die fps rate eingebrchen 10 frames! jetzt habe ich 20-27 
an was kann das liegen?


----------



## Rotax (28. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Cionara, eine frage hab ich noch, warum hast du bei deiner Performance CFG denn VSync aktiviert? Das raubt doch Frames ohne Ende?


----------



## Mentos.DE (29. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*



noname545 schrieb:


> sieht unglaublich gut aus , aber bei mir ist die fps rate eingebrchen 10 frames! jetzt habe ich 20-27
> an was kann das liegen?


Entferne evtl. mal die autoexec.cfg und berichte dann, ob es besser geht 
Dann liegt es an den Einstellungen, die du manuell herunterschrauben müsstest.


----------



## CiSaR (29. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Ne der raubt nix.
Der berechnet nur nicht mehr als 30 FPS 
Glaub das es 30 sind


----------



## Cionara (29. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*



> Cionara, eine frage hab ich noch, warum hast du bei deiner Performance CFG denn VSync aktiviert? Das raubt doch Frames ohne Ende?


Vsync raubt keine Performance,  es behebt nur dass die Bilder bei schnellen Bewegungen nicht zerschnitten werden ( http://www.nhancer.com/help/images/VSync.png )und setzt die Framerate auf die des Monitors fest. Monitor mit 60Hz also maximal 60 fps.  Mit 60 Fps ist das schon so flüssig, dass das Auge keinen Unterschied mehr sieht wenn s mehr als 60 wären. 
Vsync kostet also keine Performance sondern macht das Bild flüssiger und setzt eine Grenze an maximalen Fps da mehr Fps nichts bringen würden, in Benchmarks macht man Vsync allerdings aus da dort die Fps gezählt werden, ein Benchmark berechnet halt nicht "Leistung nach flüssiger Bilddarstellung" da würde Vsync dann genau so gut abschneiden 



> kannst mir mal grob erklären wie du da noch so viel FPS rausgeholt hast?


Gerne.
In der Autoexec von Puppy (Eigentlich die von Heider Pinto) waren noch viele Einstellungen die nur einen minimalen Unterschied gemacht haben und viel Fps kosteten. Da wäre zum Beispiel r_ssao_quality, dass er auf dem Wert "2" hatte. Das hab ich auf "1" zurückgeschraubt,  man sieht keinen Unterschied aber es bringt 3 Fps dazu. SSAO Quality macht die Schatten einen winzigen winzigen tick dunkler je höher man es stellt aber kostet viel zu viel Leistung.
Dann wäre da r_shadowjittering. Das macht die Schatten verschwommen. Wenn man es ausstellt gibt es 5 Fps dazu und die Schatten kriegen mehr Details und sehen sogar besser aus. Diese jetzt als Beispiel, da waren noch mehr solche Sachen drinne 

mfg Cionara


----------



## noname545 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

habs zwar hingekriegt unf die cfg geändert, wie du es erklärt hasst, aber ich habe imernoch 10 frames wenige (20) statt 25-35 und ich tu mich iwi schwerer weil es sehr verschwommen ist d.h strengt die augen an 
ansonsten sehr schöner mod. Acha ich habe jetzt mengen von cfgs welche ist für quality und welche performance? habs dann selber bearbeitet kein PFS mehr sondern weniger
danke


----------



## Cionara (29. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Klappt das denn mit dem Fokus ? Also, dass es dort scharf ist wo du hinguckst ? 
Braucht halt schon gut Performance da ist eine HD4670 überfordert.
Meine GTX280 hat ja schon zu kämpfen zusammen mit meinem I7.
Ich kann aber schauen, dass ich dir eine Autoexec bastel die nicht so viel frisst.


----------



## noname545 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

jep klappt mit dem Fokus und die HD4670 wie ich jetzt fast vom jeden höre ist NICHT SOOO schwach das ich nicht zocken, ich habe 25-35 frame mit der Mster Config villeicht mal 20 aber ich merks net.
PS: es rennt wirklich auf der graka gut, ist bis jetzt das einzige game wo ich knapp unter 25 hab (gta4 ausnahme )

mfg


----------



## Cionara (29. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Na dann passt das doch wenns gut damit läuft. 
Was ich höchstens vorschlagen würde wäre wenn du mal in die Konsole während du im Spiel bist "r_ssao=0" eingibst und dann mal schaust wie sich die Performance ändert. Die Schatten werden etwas heller sein aber einfach mal probieren.  Wie stehts mit Anti Aliasing hast du das noch an ?
Ich empfehle immer es auszulassen weil Anti Aliasing bei Crysis viel Performance kostet und verhindert, dass das Spiel "Edge AA" anwenden kann, welches normaler Weise die Vegetation fülliger und schöner macht.

mfg Cionara


----------



## noname545 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

@cionara, kannst du mir wenn du zeit hast mal ne optimale cfg erstellen? leistungsmäßig habe ich immernoch weniger frames, und den verschwommen effect reduzieren. Musst du nicht machen NUR wenn du zeit hast
 danke im vorraus
 hier nochn paar bilder, slebst wenn ich in den himmel oder boden schaue ändern sich dre frames um 1 FPS vorger 15 Frames also 40, kann doch was net stimmen

mfg


----------



## noname545 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

gelöscht


----------



## Cionara (30. August 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Das sieht mir zu dunkel aus als wenn die ToD nicht richtig aktiviert wäre oder du da grade eine andere Autoxec drinn hattest als eine der mitgelieferten, in beiden Fällen wirds dann ziemlich düster. Oder ist es auf deinen Screens noch ziemlich früh am Morgen ? 

Das müsste eigentlich schön hell sein wie hier zu sehen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ue-killer-quality-autoexec-screenshot0097.jpg

Oder hier von Doktor Sin der Screen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-final-neue-killer-quality-autoexec-00002.jpg

Schau noch mal in den Editor, importiere die ToD in die jeweilige Karte (ist bei dir glaube ich "Island" von den Screens her).
Dann auf File-> Export to Engine und File-> Save. Den Fehler haben sowieso viele ich weiß leider nicht woran das liegt. Ich selber wiederhole den Vorgang immer bis es klappt 

Ich versuche auf jeden Fall die Autoexec für dich zu optimieren.


----------



## snapstar123 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Hallo erstmal und @Cionara super geschrieben und gut erklärt mit dem Real Lifesis Mod .
Hab mal eine Frage wie kann ich die Config öffnen bei Fallout 3 wahrs kein Problem aber bei Crysis geht das nicht, habe jetzt die neuesten Patches drauf und kann immer noch nicht 1920x1200 Einstellen genauso wie Ultra High währe cool von euch wenn mir jemand Helfn könnt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Noch mal die selbe Frage und Sry wegen doppel post aber weis jemand wie ich die Config öffnen kann.
Kann nicht meine einstellung z.B. für die Auflösung usw. die config ist ja bei benutzer/my Game/Crysis und dann die config oder liege ich falsch bei Windows Vista.
Also bitte Leute könnt ihr mir Helfen bei Fallout 3 wahrs auch kein Problem aber bei Crysis komme ich nicht rein deswegen der Hilfe schrei , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Mentos.DE (6. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht, die Config muss in Crysis/Game.
Wenn du eine höhere Auflösung einstellen möchtest, musst du die autoexec.cfg (Config) mit einem Texteditor öffnen und
r_height=1920
r_width=1200
eingeben.
Wenn du die Config im Ordner platziert hast darfst du im Optionsmenü unter den Grafikeinstellungen nichts mehr verändern, da sonst die Config unwirksam gemacht wird.

PS: Anleitung/Readme lesen/anschauen wäre nicht schlecht!


----------



## Cionara (6. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Jau so geht das


----------



## snapstar123 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Sorry Jungs ich habe versucht sie zu öffnen ist aber immer erschienen ein Programm aus dem Internet suchen und ich habe es immer weg gemacht bis ich depp draufgekommen bin ein Programm aus der Liste zu suchen und mit dem Editor zu öffnen.
Das nennt man eigene Blödheit aber trozdem Danke Leute das ihr mir Helfen wolltet.
Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit dem Mod zu welchem Rät ihr mir für mein System zur Master-Config oder Real-Lifesis-Config habe einen Core 2 Quad 9550 auf 3,4Ghz und eine Geforce 280GTX und eine Auflösung von 1920x1200 und als OS Vista 32Bit.
Währe erfreut über eine Antwort habe bis jetzt nur die neuesten Patches drauf aber da ich so wie so nicht angefangen habe kann ich gleich mit den Mod zocken wegen schönere Optik .
@Cionara dei Mod ist aufjedenfall sehr schön vorallem wegen denn richtigen Einstellungen die du immer probiert hast um eine perfekte Optik hin zu Zaubern ohne grossen FPS verlusst.
Hasst du schon eine Einstellung gefunden damit die Ferne auch ein bisschen besser aussieht oder hast du noch nicht weiter gemacht, ansonsten Top , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (6. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Videoanleitung und Autoexec final. | Neue Killer-Quality Autoexec*

Nimm Real Lifesis, hast die gleiche Grafikkarte und gleiche Auflüsung wie ich, CPU hast auch ne feine...  Real Lifesis wird auf jeden Fall flüssig laufen 
Mit der Ferne weiß ich nicht so ganz was du meinst, also höhere Details in Entfernung sind mit der Quality Autoexec am Start aber kostet auch ein bischen mehr Fps. Die Screenshots auf der ersten Seite sind älter, da ist es in der Entfernung ziemlich unscharf aber das hab ich geändert. Probier erstmal die Standard-Autoexec und berichte wies läuft.

Man kann das ganze übrigens auch leicht deinstallieren. Wenn das mal wer wissen möchte der keinen Bock auf direkte Neuinstallation hat, einfach posten 

*Edit:*



> habe jetzt mengen von cfgs welche ist für quality und welche performance?


Original Autoexec im Anhang. Die Quality kannst du dir ja gegebenenfalls auf Seite 1 nochmal runterladen. 
Werde deine Autoexec denke ich Morgen mal machen da hab ich etwas Zeit.

*Edit2:*

Ich hoffe übrigens, dass man Crysis mit der Say-Cionara Autoexec flüssig spielen kann wenn die neuen DX11 Karten raus sind 

mfg Cionara


----------



## snapstar123 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@Cionara Danke noch mal für die Hilfe und mit der Entfernung habe ich das gemeint damit es wieder etwas schärfer aussieht, hast du ja aber gerade gemeint das du es hinbekommen hast damit die Entfernung nicht mehr so schwammig aussieht.
Also Top werde sie Heute irgendwan instelieren und bericht erstatten zur Zeit habe ich alles auf very High und 1920x1200 und es läuft so bei 27 FPS im Durchschnitt mal schauen wie es mit dem Mod aussieht, also noch mal ein Lob von mir ist echt ein geiler Mod die Bilder lassen Taten sprechen muss aber noch instalieren aber ist ja kein Problem sie zu instalieren, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ich denke ich werd die Mod mir auch mal saugen...Ich zocke immer in 2048 x 1152......mal sehen ob das dann noch geht!!??.


----------



## snapstar123 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@Cionara hab da mal eine Frage.
1: denn Csysis Ordner bei Programme/Elektronik Arts/Crytek/Crysis oder Benutzer/Dokumente/My Game/Crysis
2: finde denn Sandbox Editor nicht muss ich den auch irgendwo Downloaden denn im Bin32 ist er nicht oder wie heist er genau um damit die Maps zu bearbeiten.
Währe sehr Dankbar dafür habe jetzt das Video mehr mals angeschaut aber den Sandbox Editor habe ich nicht oder finde ich nicht.
Soll ich bei der ersten Seite noch was Downloaden oder nur den Real Lifesis Mod weil da ja noch Performance und Qualität ist.
Hoffe kannst mir Helfen, Mfg Snapstar

O.K. habs gelöst das Problem musste denn Sandbox 2 Editor von der CD laden und habe jetzt alles richtig gemacht aber nur zur Probe.
Werds Morgen in Angriff nehmen und die Mapps Moden, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@Cionara habe alles gemacht nach der Anleitung aber wenn ich alles gemacht habe im Editor und auf File/export to engiene gehe dann will er immer das Programm schliesen oder Online nach einer Lösung suchen.
Das Problem ist halt das ich das Fenster nicht schliesen kann weil er trozdem den Editor schliest.
Alles funktioniert selbst wenn ich dann wieder im Flowgraph bin und auf Rechtsklik und auf past with Links gehe ist es genauso aufgebaut wie bei dir im Video dann schliese ich ihn und gehe auf File/export to engiene und er will das Programm schliesen was mach ich falsch.
Ich gehe genau nach deiner Anleitung nach habe das wichtigste aufgeschrieben.
Muss ich vieleicht das Internet ausschalten oder vieleicht das Benutzerkonto ausschalten habe ich irgendwo in einem anderen Forum gelesen.
Soll ich eigentlich den TOD und FG immer schliesen nachdem ich alles eingegeben habe oder nur minimieren halt weg vom Bild denn ich schliese sie immer nach dem ich die final TOD eingegeben habe und bei FG auch wie du es halt im Video sagst, wenn du sagst kann man jetzt schliesen dan mach ich das auch oder meinst du bloss weg vom Bildschirm damit du wieder denn Sanbox 2 Editor richtig siehst ohne das was im weg ist.
Hab echt keine ahnung bitte um Hilfe, Mfg Snapstar
Noch was wo kann ich in deiner Config die Auflösung 1920x1200 Einstellen oder wird die Auflösung automatisch durch den TOD un FG übernommen.

Sry wegen doppel Post


----------



## Mentos.DE (8. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werd die Mod mir auch mal saugen...Ich zocke immer in 2048 x 1152......mal sehen ob das dann noch geht!!??.


r_width=2048
r_height=1152 in die Config eingeben 


snapstar123 schrieb:


> @Cionara hab da mal eine Frage.
> 1: denn Csysis Ordner bei Programme/Elektronik Arts/Crytek/Crysis oder Benutzer/Dokumente/My Game/Crysis


Programme/Electronik Artis/Crytek/Crysis 
Den Sandbox-Editor benötigst du nur für die veränderten Lichtverhältnisse, die Grafikeinstellungen hast du bereits mit der Config komplett installiert.


snapstar123 schrieb:


> @Cionara habe alles gemacht nach der Anleitung aber wenn ich alles gemacht habe im Editor und auf File/export to engiene gehe dann will er immer das Programm schliesen oder Online nach einer Lösung suchen.
> Das Problem ist halt das ich das Fenster nicht schliesen kann weil er trozdem den Editor schliest.
> Alles funktioniert selbst wenn ich dann wieder im Flowgraph bin und auf Rechtsklik und auf past with Links gehe ist es genauso aufgebaut wie bei dir im Video dann schliese ich ihn und gehe auf File/export to engiene und er will das Programm schliesen was mach ich falsch.
> Ich gehe genau nach deiner Anleitung nach habe das wichtigste aufgeschrieben.
> ...


ToD und FG speicherst du mit "Export to Engine" ab, der Fehler liegt da also beim Sandbox. Hast du den neuesten Patch installiert?



Und die Auflösung musst du in die Config eintragen, dass habe ich schon oben beschrieben. 
Sieher hier:


Mentos.DE schrieb:


> Die Config muss in Crysis/Game.
> Wenn du eine höhere Auflösung einstellen möchtest, musst du die autoexec.cfg (Config) mit einem Texteditor öffnen und
> r_height=1920
> r_width=1200
> ...


Einfach irgendwo zwischen den Zeilen rein, am Besten einen neuen Absatz machen und es da reinschreiben.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@Mentos.DE Danke schon mal für die Antwort.
Also den Sanbox Editor habe ich von der CD genommen das Spiel ist auf den neuesten Stand gepatcht aber vieleicht der Sanbox 2 Editor nicht.
Mit der Auflösung ich finde die autoexec.config nicht mehr um es imzustellen vorher wahrs kein Problem und im Menü darf ich nichts mehr verstellen das weis ich auch schon bloss jetzt finde ich die Config nicht mehr nachdem ich den Real-Lifesis-Mod gespeichert habe.
Es liegt wahrscheinlich am Sandbox 2 Editor weil ich den von meiner CD genommen habe ich patche ihn mal und dann mal schauen obs funktioniert.
Deinstaliere noch mal alles und Neuinstalation dann Patchen und dann stelle ich schon mal die Auflösung um denn nach dem man den Real-Lifesis-Mod Instaliert verschwindet bei mir die Autoexec.config oder er würde umbenannt von Cionara das kann vieleicht auch sein das ci ihn nicht mehr finde.
Aber trozdem Danke für deine Hilfe versuche es nochmal und patch auch den Sandbox 2 Editor, hoffentlich hilfts, Mfg Snapstar

Habs noch mal probiert mit der Map ascenssion und habe nur die TOD eingetragen denn bei dieser Map soll man ja den Flowgraph weg lassen also nur TOD rein und auf File/export to engiene und wieder abbruch habe mal einen Screen gemacht.
Wie kann ich den Sanbox Editor Patchen währe froh wenn mir das jemand sagen könnte also bei mir ist Sanbox 2 Version 1.1.5767

Hab es jetzt neu Instaliert und musste feststellen nach der Instalation, als ich den Sandbox 2 Editor Instalieren wollte ging es nicht also fehlermeldung.
Ich habe vorher was gelesen das man die Benutzerkonensteuerung deaktivieren soll habe ich demacht und schwups Instalation ohne Probleme, danach wieder eingeschalten die Benutzerkonensteuerung.
Ich habe die vermutung das es daran liegt das, dass nicht klappt mit der Instalation der TOD und Fg, muss wahrscheinlich erst wieder deaktivieren dann die Mods Instalieren übrigens habe ich Windows Vista Ultimate 32Bit als OS falls das was hilft.
Also ich probiere es jetzt so aus und ma schauen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (9. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Nimm mal die autoexec.cfg aus Crysis/Game/Config raus, probiers dann mal und schieb sie später wieder in den Ordner. Sieht nach "out of memory" aus. Das kann manchmal vorkommen wenn man mit hohen details, wie jetzt mit der autoexec, den editor startet und dem geht dann der Saft aus beim exportieren/speichern und gibt dir sone fehlermeldung.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@Cionara Danke schon mal für die Antwort ansonsten hat alles geklappt.
Es wahr wegen der Benutzerkontensteuerung musste sie dektivieren habe ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen und es hat geklappt.
Bloss bei manchen Maps hab ich sch... gebaut wie bei Island der Sand und manche Felsen sehen auch weis aus.
Habe schon versucht bei TOD einen anderen von der Map auf der CD zu finden um die Map Island wieder in den normalen zustand zu bringen und dann wieder denn TOD und Fg einzufügen, denn bei der Map sind dann auch fehler gekommen wo ich auf File/export to engiene gedrückt habe weil ich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe.
Währe froh wenn du weist wie ich die Map wieder in denn normalen Zustnd bekomme, währe echt super von dir.
Noch was im Video sagst du ja den Fg weg lassen bei der Map ascenssion aber ich habe bei der Map auch keine Final TOD gefunden ist das normal das die keine hat.
Ansonsten super gemacht die Real-Lifesis-Mod wenn man erst mal weis wies geht ist es eigentlich leicht man muss halt jedes Detail achten.
Also soper sache und hoffe du kannst mir helfen wegen denn Map damit ich die wieder in denn Normalen anfangs zustand bekomme, also ein Lob für deine Arbeit , Mfg Snapstar
Ach und das mit der Config hat sich geklärt habe bevor ich denn Real-Lifesis-Mod Instaliert habe schon die Auflösung eingestellt und sie ist geblieben also wurde mit übernommen im Option Menü im Spiel und auf erweitert steht ja dann überall eigen also deine Einstellungen deswegen nicht verändern aber so steht drinnen 1920x1200 also denke ich das ich auch mit der Auflösung Spiele


----------



## Cionara (9. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ja das mit den Fehlern kenne ich, z.B. das keine Bodentexturen da sind sondern nur schimmernde oberflächen. Da öffnet man die Map nochmal im Editor, geht dann auf Terrain-> Textures -> Wählt dort irgendeine Textur aus, drückt auf ok und dann müssten die Texturen wieder geladen werden und normal sein. Dann wie üblich export und save. Im Notfall wie unten beschrieben nochmal neu bearbeiten. 

Ascension müsste dafür eine andre tod haben weiß nicht mehr wie ich sie gennant hab, vllt ascension.tod, außerdem den Flowgraph weglassen bei der Map.

Die UR-Maps (also .cry dateien) werden vom editor in .bak umbenannt.
Wenn du also z.B. die Island Map wieder wie anfangs haben möchtest gehst du in den ordner Crysis\Game\Levels\Island. Löscht dort island.cry und benennst island.bak in island.cry um.

Sobald man eine Map bearbeitet speichert der Editor die original-Datei als .bak die man nur in .cry umbennen muss.

mfg Cionara


----------



## snapstar123 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ja das mit den Fehlern kenne ich, z.B. das keine Bodentexturen da sind sondern nur schimmernde oberflächen. Da öffnet man die Map nochmal im Editor, geht dann auf Terrain-> Textures -> Wählt dort irgendeine Textur aus, drückt auf ok und dann müssten die Texturen wieder geladen werden und normal sein. Dann wie üblich export und save. Im Notfall wie unten beschrieben nochmal neu bearbeiten.
> 
> Ascension müsste dafür eine andre tod haben weiß nicht mehr wie ich sie gennant hab, vllt ascension.tod, außerdem den Flowgraph weglassen bei der Map.
> 
> ...



O.K. ich danke dir erst mal für die Hilfe bei Ascenssion ist die TOD wie du sie gerade benannt hast und denn Fg habe ich weggelassen.
Probiers jetzt mal aus mit den Map einfach Löschen einfach die Datei und bennene sie um.
Danke noch mal , Mfg Snapstar

Habe es so probiert aber die Map ist nicht in denn standart zurückgekehrt sondern ist so geblieben, habe mal Screens gemacht die ersten zwei sind ganz normal ohne Mod und die anderen drei mit dem Mod und da siehst du was ich meine.
Der Flowgraph ist aktiev denn in der ferne wird es unscharf aber sobald ich ziele wirds dann scharf an der selben stelle.
Also kanns nur der TOD sein aber wo ich das erste mal die Final TOD eingefügt habe sah es ja Hammer aus auf dem Sandbox 2 Editor biss der fehler kahm.
Hab schon auf der CD nach dem Level gesucht um das Original Level zu Löschen aber vorher die Final TOD raus und die von der CD wieder rein und Final TOD rein und fertig.
Bloss auf der CD finde ich nichts mit der umschreibung und löschen der cry und bak in cry umbenannt aber sieht immer noch so aus wie auf denn dritten bis fünften, weis auch nicht mehr weiter probier halt mal rum, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Mentos.DE (9. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hi, da hilft eigentlich nur eine komplette Neuinstallation wenn dein Backup nicht funktionieren will.
Du könntest auf der DVD in den gepackten Ordnern nochmals suchen, ich habe meine gerade leider nicht zur Hand, aber in den Ordnern könnte der Levelordner sich noch verstecken 
Das Problem ist bei dem fehlerhaften Speichern entstanden, der Editor ist da etwas instabil.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Mentos.DE schrieb:


> Hi, da hilft eigentlich nur eine komplette Neuinstallation wenn dein Backup nicht funktionieren will.
> Du könntest auf der DVD in den gepackten Ordnern nochmals suchen, ich habe meine gerade leider nicht zur Hand, aber in den Ordnern könnte der Levelordner sich noch verstecken
> Das Problem ist bei dem fehlerhaften Speichern entstanden, der Editor ist da etwas instabil.



O.K. Danke noch mal, suche noch mal auf der DVD ob ich die Maps finde und dann wirds wieder funktionieren.
Also Danke für die Info , Mfg Snapstar

Also habe alles Neu Instaliert und dann vorsichtshalber die Maps extra gespeichert, falls ein fehler kommt damit ich die Map einfach austausch und die Final TOD einfüge und fertig und das klappt auch.
So aber bei 3 Maps kommen trozdem fehler obwohl sie so aussehen wie sie sollen.
Erste Map ist fleet da habe ich auch festgestellt das es zwei TODs gibt aber der fehler kommt erst wenn ich die Bleuredidet im Flowgraph eingebe und dann auf Entitie/Trigger/Daley Trigger denn habe ich dan gesetzt und dann auf Flowgraph/Creat/New und dann einen Namen eingegeben habe, ich benutze einfach Zahlen nach der Reihenfolge der Maps und sobld ich den Name eingebe kommt ein fehler aber ich kann trozdem weiter machen und im FlowgraphPast with Links und anschliesend export to engiene und dann Save aber die Map sieht wie bei dir aus.
Die anderen beiden Maps Rescure und Village bringen erst fehler zum schluss wenn ich auf export to engiene drücke aber ich kann nachdem ich die fehlermeldung weggedrückt habe noch auf Save gehen und auch die beiden Maps sehen so aus wie sie sollen.
Also bis jetzt spitze die Grafik, ich werde es ja sehen wenn ich zu denn Maps komme die fehler gebracht haben und schauen ob sie überhaupt geladen werden oder so.

@Cionara Aufjedenfall das erste Level Island sieht schon mal Hammer aus da hast du eine gute Arbeit gemacht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (10. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Mod ist ja von Hawekeye Puppy ausm Cry-Mod Forum, ich habe ja nur mit halbwegs verständlicher Anleitung und neuer config dazu beigetragen.

Die Fehler dürften normaler Weise nichts ausmachen.

mfg Cionara


----------



## snapstar123 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Mod ist ja von Hawekeye Puppy ausm Cry-Mod Forum, ich habe ja nur mit halbwegs verständlicher Anleitung und neuer config dazu beigetragen.
> 
> Die Fehler dürften normaler Weise nichts ausmachen.
> 
> mfg Cionara



Hab auch alles Neu gemacht aber vorher die Riginal Maps gespeichert.
So läufts jetzt Hammer mässig also die Grafik ist echt der Hammer und alles Läuft so wie es sein soll.
Also Danke noch mal für die Hilfe und den geile Mod , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (11. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ok danke das hört sich doch gut an.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@Cionara hab da noch mal eine Frage und zwar ist auf der ersten Seite noch zwei andere Downloads und zwar Qualität und Performance hat das was mit deinem Mod zu tun denn ich finde es fehlt noch was.
Es sieht echt genial aus aber das bisschen etwas fehlt noch wie z.B. noch bessere Optik wie Schatten oder Gebüsche, kann ich in der Config da es umstellen wie bei Fallout 3 also hab bei diesen Thread schon was endeckt aber in welcher Config muss ich das umstellen denn du hast sie ja selber bearbeitet und weis ja nicht wie welche Befehle heisen oder was auch Qualität bringt ohne grossen Leistungsverlust wenns geht, aber das muss ich dann selber Testen was so was an Leistung also FPS verbraucht wenn ich es hoch stelle wie Schattenefeckte oder so was.
Währe über eine Antwort sehr erfreut und in welcher Config ich es auch umstellen muss, Danke schon mal im vorraus, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Mentos.DE (16. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Was willst du jetzt verbessern? Schatten und Gebüsche?
Schatten hängt mit allen SSAO-Befehlen zusammen und Gebüsche ist nicht klar genug ausgedrückt, da kann der Schatten auch einiges ändern, oder halt die ToD, welche aber nicht in der Config steht.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Mentos.DE schrieb:


> Was willst du jetzt verbessern? Schatten und Gebüsche?
> Schatten hängt mit allen SSAO-Befehlen zusammen und Gebüsche ist nicht klar genug ausgedrückt, da kann der Schatten auch einiges ändern, oder halt die ToD, welche aber nicht in der Config steht.



Ich meine Halt befehle ändern in der Config von Cionara um noch eine bessere Optik zu bekommen wie schatten und mit Gebüschen und so habe ich gemeint das sie noch ein bisschen schärfer aussehen genauso wie das Wasser der Himmel mit Sonne und dafür gibt es ja befehle in der Config aber ich weis halt nicht welche und vorallem welche auch sinn machen und dabei nicht gleich 10FPS schlucken.
Also würde einfach nur noch eine schönere Optik haben natürlich ist der Mod von Cionara der Hammer aber mir fehlt noch das gewisse etwas, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Mentos.DE (17. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Da muss man sich wohl oder übel eine Weile durcharbeiten und rumprobieren, am Besten im Editor die Befehle eingeben 

Hier ist ein Config-Editor: inCrysis - Crysis Forums / [APP]CryConf V1.0 released! - Config Creator

Und hier kann man "einige" Sachen nachlesen


----------



## snapstar123 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Mentos.DE schrieb:


> Da muss man sich wohl oder übel eine Weile durcharbeiten und rumprobieren, am Besten im Editor die Befehle eingeben
> 
> Hier ist ein Config-Editor: inCrysis - Crysis Forums / [APP]CryConf V1.0 released! - Config Creator
> 
> Und hier kann man "einige" Sachen nachlesen



O.K. dann Danke ich dir für die Antwort und die Info dann werde ich das mal ausprobieren. Hier im Thread sind ja auch ein paar Befehle die ja schon erwänt wurden das der Schatten besser wird also höhere Auflösung vom Schatten usw. also werde ich mich mal durchlesen und ausprobieren was ich so rausholen kann und es trozdem flüssig läuft , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (19. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Beste Optik hat die Say Cionara Autoexec.
Wer die flüssig mit 60fps spielen kann soll sich bei mir melden der kriegt dann was tolles zugeschickt


----------



## snapstar123 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Beste Optik hat die Say Cionara Autoexec.
> Wer die flüssig mit 60fps spielen kann soll sich bei mir melden der kriegt dann was tolles zugeschickt



Die Config wird aber an Leistung fressen oder  aber so kann ich ja ein paar Befehle eine grössere zuordnung geben wie bei Schatten, ich kenne es halt von Fallout 3 und dort kann man eine Menge an Optik rausholen wenn man die Leistung dazu hat wie eben bessere Schattenauflössung usw.
Habe ja schon hier im Thread ein bisschen was über die Befehle gelesen welche was bringen und welche schwachsinnig sind die die man nicht aufbohren braucht und auf niedrigster Stuffe lassen kann aber es gibt auch sinnvolle wie das Wasser damit das Wasser schöner aussieht oder die Texturen.
@Cionara hast du vieleicht einen Link mit den ganzen Befehlen und was die Bringen halt welcher für was ist, denn die Config besser gesagt die Befehle sehen die von Fallout 3 in der ini ähnlich und damit kann ich schon mal was anfangen.
Ach noch was wie heist bei dem Real-lifesis-Mod eigentlich die Config, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Mentos.DE (20. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> @Cionara hast du vieleicht einen Link mit den ganzen Befehlen und was die Bringen halt welcher für was ist, denn die Config besser gesagt die Befehle sehen die von Fallout 3 in der ini ähnlich und damit kann ich schon mal was anfangen.
> Ach noch was wie heist bei dem Real-lifesis-Mod eigentlich die Config, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, Mfg Snapstar


Die Liste habe ich dir doch oben geschickt!
Und die Config bei der Mod ist von Helder Pinto.


----------



## snapstar123 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Mentos.DE schrieb:


> Die Liste habe ich dir doch oben geschickt!
> Und die Config bei der Mod ist von Helder Pinto.



Sorry habe ich jetzt vergessen Danke noch mal steht ja unten das passiert wenn man nach dem aufstehen überall was reinschreibt und der Kaffee fehlt noch.
Sorry trozdem noch mal hab es echt vergessen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Bald kommt eine neue Version, Real Lifesis 2.
Da kann ich bestimmt auch wieder ein bischen an der autoexec rumschrauben.

Aber hier erstmal zwei Preview Screenies.
Crysis ist und bleibt immer noch das Game mit der besten Grafik, da braucht man nun wirklich nicht streiten.
Jetzt brauchts nur noch spielerische Innovationen und es wäre perfekt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@Cionara das sieht schon mal Hammer Geil aus , freue mich schon drauf.
Bei mir hats jetzt endlich mal geklappt und es sieht einfach nur geil aus und läuft auch ohne Probleme .
Das was jetzt schon mal auf den Bildern zu sehen ist ist echt der Hammer immer weiter so wir freuen uns drauf , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ja sieht viel lebendiger/farbiger aus, vorher sah es zwar schon echt aus aber, eher grau.


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ja sieht viel lebendiger/farbiger aus, vorher sah es zwar schon echt aus aber, eher grau.



Das stimmt auf denn Bildern schon vorallem das erste da sieht das Grass und auch die Schatten viel realer aus.
Ich freue mich schon riesig drauf, weist du schon ob der zweite Mod noch mehr Leistung braucht wie der erste oder werden es nur 2-3FPS sein.
So läuft der erste Mod bei mir ohne Probleme und die FPS reichen aus um es flüssig bei der Auflössung zu Spielen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Das wird von der Performance komplett identisch sein, da werden nur kontraste etc. geändert. Das braucht keine Rechenleistung.


----------



## snapstar123 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Das wird von der Performance komplett identisch sein, da werden nur kontraste etc. geändert. Das braucht keine Rechenleistung.



Das hört sich schon mal viel versprächend an, freu mich schon drauf , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Conan (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Die zwei Screenshots sehen fett aus. Wenn nur alle Games so aussehen würden


----------



## thysol (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hab grad ne 4870 512MB. Ich hole mir aber bald ne 5850. Wird die fuer den 2.ten mod ausreichen. Ich zocke FUllHD kann aber auf AA verzichten.


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



thysol schrieb:


> Hab grad ne 4870 512MB. Ich hole mir aber bald ne 5850. Wird die fuer den 2.ten mod ausreichen. Ich zocke FUllHD kann aber auf AA verzichten.



Wird auf jeden fall ausreichen ich zocke auch in HD und mit dem Mod und keine Probleme.
Das ist ja das gute am Real Lifesis Mod das er kaum mehr Leistung braucht als wenn du alles auf Extreme stellst wenn nicht sogar noch weniger Leistung.
Habe eine 280GTX und einen Q9550 und es läuft perfekt mit der Auflösung 1920x1200 bloss mit der 4870 mit 512MB ist nicht gut denn du brauchst mehr VRAM aber das wird die 5850 sicherlich genug haben denn für hohe Auflösung ist es immer gut mindestens 1GB VRAM zu haben wenn nicht sogar mehr.
Ach ja er hat ja gemeint das der zweite Mod auch nicht mehr an Leistung braucht wie der erste , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Da hat Snapstar auf jeden Fall recht, eine GTX280 oder HD4890 1GB reichen auf jeden Fall für die erste und zweite. Bei kleineren Auflösungen als FullHD tuts auch ne HD4870.


----------



## Braineater (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

wow die mod sieht richtig gut aus...mal schauen wies auf meiner angestaubten 8800gts läuft


----------



## Rotax (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Wie sicher schon gesagt wurde, speziell diese Mod dürfte kaum FPS brauchen da nur Einstellungen bei der Beleuchtung, TOD usw. verändert wurden. Und mit Cionaras optimierter Config siehts nicht nur besser aus sondern es läuft auch mit mehr FPS.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Rotax schrieb:


> Wie sicher schon gesagt wurde, speziell diese Mod dürfte kaum FPS brauchen da nur Einstellungen bei der Beleuchtung, TOD usw. verändert wurden. Und mit Cionaras optimierter Config siehts nicht nur besser aus sondern es läuft auch mit mehr FPS.



Das stimmt es sieht einfach Geil aus und die Fps sind auch bei meinen Einstellungen in hoher Auflösung perfekt.
Wenn der zweite Mod drausen ist kommt er gleich drauf , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## brauche_input (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod für Crysis fertiggestellt. | RELEASED*



Cionara schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wollt mache ich einen Ordner den man nur in den Crysis-Ordnder stecken muss und alle Maps der Story sind mit Real Lifesis ausstattet ohne, dass man jedesmal die besagten Schritte ausführen muss.
> 
> .



Wann und wo gibs denn den Ordner von dir? dass währe ja der Hammer wenn mann nur mit 2-3 klicks das ganze modden/kopieren kann!

und kann mann dann noch genauso in der autoexec(hab ich das jetzt überhaupt richtig verstanden?) in das geschehen eingreifen? zb durch das ändern der schattenauflösung oder das ändern der DoF von 1 auf 2?

sorry für evtln. doppelpost.


----------



## Cionara (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Das mit dem Ordner hat nicht funktioniert, also man muss halt wie in der Anleitung von mir beschrieben erstmal Real Lifesis runterladen und dann per Editor die Maps bearbeiten.

Ja die autoexec kannst du dann noch nach belieben editieren. Nur musst du die mitgelieferte nehmen. Wenn du zum Beispiel die Masterconfig einfügst werden Farben verfälscht usw.

mfg Cionara


----------



## Rotax (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hi, soll deine TOD bzw. die von Puppy wirklich so aussehn wie auf den folgenden Bildern?

Hab mal schnell ein paar Vergleichsbilder mit meiner TOD gemacht, hab ich gerade so in 15 Min mal zusammengestellt, mir gefällt sie ganz gut, würde mal gerne deine Meinung hören, nur so aus Spaß. 

Bei den Bildern von dir auf Seite 1 sieht sie aber bisschen anders aus, oder kommt mir das nur so vor? Finde bei deiner die Farben bisschen zu lasch, das Wasser viel zu blau und den Himmel enorm zu weiß, allgemein einfach ein bisschen zu hell und an den falschen Stellen zu farblos... 

Naja schaus dir mal an. 

(Die Bilder sind im JPG-Format, dadurch ging minimal Farbe verloren). 
(Wiekrieg ich die Bilder hier mit Thumbnail rein?)
 
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/6287/cio2g.jpg

http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/6373/meine2.jpg

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/9693/cio4.jpg

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/8521/meine4.jpg

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/4299/cio5.jpg

http://img2.imageshack.us/img2/157/meine5f.jpg

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/4610/cio6.jpg

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/1185/meine6.jpg
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brauche_input (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@Rotax

und was hast du für eine TOD? Sieht echt geil aus


----------



## Rotax (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Die hab ich selbst gemacht, mir gefällt sie auch richtig gut. 

Wie ich oben schon erwähnt hab finde ich die Hawky-Puppy TOD eher mittelmäßig, das Wasser ist viel zu türkisblau (mir pers. gefällt da das originale, durchsichtige besser), die Bodentexturen zu überblendet (sieht man am Sand z.B.) und das schlimmste finde ich dass der schöne blaue Himmel samt Wolken verschwindet und einfach nur weiß ist (sieht man auf den ersten 2 Vergleichsbildern ganz gut) und am Horizont mit den zu hellen Bodentexturen verschmilzt... außerdem halt bissl zu farblos alles, siehe Vergleichsbilder.

Hab sie auch noch en bissl verbessert.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Rotax schrieb:


> Die hab ich selbst gemacht, mir gefällt sie auch richtig gut.
> 
> Wie ich oben schon erwähnt hab finde ich die Hawky-Puppy TOD eher mittelmäßig, das Wasser ist viel zu türkisblau (mir pers. gefällt da das originale, durchsichtige besser), die Bodentexturen zu überblendet (sieht man am Sand z.B.) und das schlimmste finde ich dass der schöne blaue Himmel samt Wolken verschwindet und einfach nur weiß ist (sieht man auf den ersten 2 Vergleichsbildern ganz gut) und am Horizont mit den zu hellen Bodentexturen verschmilzt... außerdem halt bissl zu farblos alles, siehe Vergleichsbilder.
> 
> Hab sie auch noch en bissl verbessert.



Was verbrauch die TOD so an Leistung, also mit dem Real-Lifesis-Mod kann ich noch problemlos mit der Auflösung 1920x1200 zocken im durchschnitt 30FPS was würde bei deiner TOD so an FPS rauskommen.
Werden die FPS kaum verändern oder verbraucht die TOD von dir wesentlich mehr FPS.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen und die Bilder sind schon mal sehr geil , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rotax (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Die braucht überhaupt keine Mehrleistung, die veränderte Optik wird lediglich durch andere Einstellungen der TOD-Settings erreicht (z.B. Sonnenintensitivität, Kontrast, und so weiter, da gibts ganz viele Einstellungen).

Und mit der Super Config von Cionara erreichst gegenüber dem originalen Crysis sogar noch mehr FPS.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Rotax schrieb:


> Die braucht überhaupt keine Mehrleistung, die veränderte Optik wird lediglich durch andere Einstellungen der TOD-Settings erreicht (z.B. Sonnenintensitivität, Kontrast, und so weiter, da gibts ganz viele Einstellungen).
> 
> Und mit der Super Config von Cionara erreichst gegenüber dem originalen Crysis sogar noch mehr FPS.



Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an, danke schon mal für die Antwort. Da freue ich mich schon drauf wenn der 2 Mod fertig ist und mit der TOD das wird der Hammer , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rizzard (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Bitte löschen


----------



## brauche_input (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Rotax schrieb:


> Die braucht überhaupt keine Mehrleistung, die veränderte Optik wird lediglich durch andere Einstellungen der TOD-Settings erreicht (z.B. Sonnenintensitivität, Kontrast, und so weiter, da gibts ganz viele Einstellungen).



kannste die settings ma rüberhauen, oder währe das zu viel oder evtl. zu kompliziert?

sorry aber habe leider gerade überhaupt kein plan, wie schwer oder einfach sich das ganze letztendlich gestalten wird. da mein rechner sich gerade noch im aufbau bzw. umbau befindet und ich mit dem editor noch nicht gearbeitet habe..


----------



## Rotax (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Ist halt speziell für Tropen-Insel-Feeling geacht, kommt deswegen auf den Maps Island und Village auch sehr gut rüber. Am besten noch die Tageszeit bei den TOD-Settings manuell auf so 10-11 Uhr ändern.


----------



## Andy386 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

kannst du für Crysis-Noobs noch schreiben, wie man die einbaut ?
Lohnt/Läuft das auch mit DX10 ?


----------



## CiSaR (8. November 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Wann gehts den weiter? Also wann kommt die 2te Version von diesem Mod?


----------



## snapstar123 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Wann gehts den weiter? Also wann kommt die 2te Version von diesem Mod?



Ja bin auch schon gespannt drauf die Bilder sind schon mal der Hammer und der erste Mod ist auch sehr gut gelungen.
Freu mich auf jeden fall auf den neuen Mod , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (18. November 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



> Wann gehts den weiter? Also wann kommt die 2te Version von diesem Mod?



Das dauert wohl noch Hawkeye| Puppy baut allen möglichen Mist ein,  ingame Mp3-Player, dann natürlich gute Grafik, verbesserte Taschenlampe das andre Zeug müsste ich nachgucken.


----------



## CiSaR (18. November 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Lol nen Mp3-Player WTF?! 
Hast du den einen Link wo man nachlesen kann was die einbauen?


----------



## snapstar123 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Das dauert wohl noch Hawkeye| Puppy baut allen möglichen Mist ein,  ingame Mp3-Player, dann natürlich gute Grafik, verbesserte Taschenlampe das andre Zeug müsste ich nachgucken.



Ist ja kein Problem ich bin ja mit dem ersten Mod so sehr zufrieden.
Das ist gleich ein anderes Gefühl mit dem Real Lifesis Mod zu Spielen der zweite sieht zwar Hammer aus aber egal, bin mit dem ersten völlig zufrieden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. November 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

sry, keine lust mich jetz durch die ganzen seiten zu kämmen 
ist die performance schlechter mit dem mod ? oder hält sich das in grenzen ?


----------



## snapstar123 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Katamaranoid schrieb:


> sry, keine lust mich jetz durch die ganzen seiten zu kämmen
> ist die performance schlechter mit dem mod ? oder hält sich das in grenzen ?



Ist im endefeckt gleich wenn nicht sogar ein paar FPS mehr als wenn alles auf Ultra High gestellt ist.
Also man hat keine Leistungseinbusen gegenüber wenn man so Spielt bleibt gleich ich finde sogar es läuft bei mir etwas flüssiger.
Ein Tipp ich würde die Mapps vorher noch mal in einem extra Ordner Kopieren falls was nicht hin haut denn dann kannst du wieder die Map löschen und vom anderen Ordner wieder rüber Kopieren und nochmal die Final TOD und Flowgraph einfügen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (19. November 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Crytek's Official Modding Portal | Work In Progress | Hawkeye|Puppy's | - Puppy.Corp -

In dem Thread steht alles über Real Lifesis 2, im Moment macht er neue/bessere Texturen für Brücken, Boden, Wände, usw usw..


----------



## CiSaR (19. November 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Danke


----------



## snapstar123 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Das sieht mal wieder Hammer aus freue mich schon, auch wenn es etwas länger dauer dafür hat man mehr freude drann , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Punx (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hi!

Bin gerade, mehr aus Zufall, aber doch irgendwie über diesen Thread gestolpert.

Ich muss sagen, ich bin von der Grafik begeistert!

Wollte den Mod jetzt auch einmal antesten, habe mir dazu die cfg aus dem ersten Post gezogen. 

Habe noch n paar Fragen dazu:
- Gibt es eine DX10 Unterstützung?
- Ist der Mod mit anderen, z.B. der Natural Mod kompitabel?
- Muss ich ausser dem Einbinden durch die Sandbox noch was machen?

Danke vorab!

MfG


----------



## noname545 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

seufz" habe jetzt nen komplett neues System mit 6Gb Ram 1066 HD 4890 1Gb Pfenom II 965 3,6 Ghz
und komme auf 20 Frames OHNE MOD!? Mein System wird nur 30% Augelastet, also echt was frisst das Spiel denn? und selbst wenn ich das jetzt anwende glaube ich nicht das ich aufeinmal 30 habe.
Iht wisst ja hatte ne Hd 4670 und 3Gb Ram, hatte grad meine 25 Frames. 
Also vom A64X2 4000+ auf Phenom II 965@ 3,6 
3Gb 667 Mhz auf 6 Gb Adat 1066 Mhz
His Hd 4670 auf Hd 4890 und ich bekomme nur 5 Frames mehr. Kann doch net wahr sein.


----------



## Punx (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Zu deinen Performanceproblemen:

Crysis wird primär durch die Grafikkarte limitiert. Sprich wenn dort etwas nicht ganz rund läuft ist es logisch, dass Crysis nicht mitspielt - also mal deine Grafikkarte überprüfen. 

Die anderen Komponenten sind aber natürlich nicht zu vernachlässigen! Ich habe gemerkt, dass Crysis, zumindest subjektiv, von schnellen RAMs profitiert. Seit ich meine auch 2000MHz laufen habe läufts allgemein besser - und das Laden geht auch schneller 

Vielleicht auch ein Treiberproblem?

Mit deinem System (und der CPU) solltest du beim Vanilla-Crysis eigentlich FPS im dreistelligen Bereich (oder leicht darunter  ) haben.


----------



## Cionara (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Schau auch grad mal vorbei, bis Real Lifesis 2 wirds warscheinlich noch ewig dauern.

Hawkeye Puppy ist größenwahnsinnig geworden. Erst hat er ja die Tod gemacht, dann wollte er eine bessere machen, dann ist er auf die Idee gekommen ingame MP3-Player und so dämlichen Schnick-Schnack zu machen und jetzt macht er ganze Level und Story und Charaktere.

Im Endeffekt ist er jetzt ein Entwickler Studio mit der Kapazität von einem Mann.
Heißt wofür 30 Leute ein Jahr brauchen braucht er 30 Jahre.

Da kann man nur hoffen, dass er die längst fertige ToD rausrückt bevor Crysis so technisch veraltet ist wie Pong.

Hab nen neues System mit 5870 bin noch am Crysis downloaden aber denke Real Lifesis läuft jetzt besser als Butter beim Pfannkuchenbacken in der Hölle.


----------



## noname545 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

dank Mod läuft das ganze selten unter 30 FPS bin immer zwischen 35-45 aber so rihtig spannung kommt iwi net an, 
@ Cionara wie gut ist deine Nvidia 280? gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen einer 4890?
Würde mich Interessieren.
Neues System? CPU, RAM usw.? dein System ist doch schon der Burner^^
Ansonsten danke für die Mod^^

Mfg


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Schau auch grad mal vorbei, bis Real Lifesis 2 wirds warscheinlich noch ewig dauern.
> 
> Hawkeye Puppy ist größenwahnsinnig geworden. Erst hat er ja die Tod gemacht, dann wollte er eine bessere machen, dann ist er auf die Idee gekommen ingame MP3-Player und so dämlichen Schnick-Schnack zu machen und jetzt macht er ganze Level und Story und Charaktere.
> 
> ...



Kann man denn Real-Lifesis-Mod nicht auf der alten TOD bearbeiten oder würde das keinen sinn machen.
Schade eigentlich die Bilder wahren der Hammer aber egal der erste Mod ist auch Hammer und ich kann wenigstens Crysis flüssig zocken mit meiner 280GTX.
Kann man eigentlich noch ein paar Mods hinzufügen wie mit der Entfährnung das sie nicht so verschwommen ist oder frisst das dann gewaltig an Leistung.
Kann ich auch Befehle in der .ini noch bearbeiten was nicht so die Leistung frisst oder eher nicht so zu empfehlen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



> dank Mod läuft das ganze selten unter 30 FPS bin immer zwischen 35-45 aber so rihtig spannung kommt iwi net an,
> @ Cionara wie gut ist deine Nvidia 280? gibt es einen großen Unterschied zwischen einer 4890?
> Würde mich Interessieren.
> Neues System? CPU, RAM usw.? dein System ist doch schon der Burner^^
> Ansonsten danke für die Mod^^


Kann ich nicht genau sagen, habe vor ein zwei Monaten mein ganzes i7 System verkauft.
Jetzt hab ich wieder nen Q6600 auf 3.81 Ghz aber dafür ne HD5850 auf HD5870 Niveau.
Musste aber leider feststelln, dass Crysis genau so schnell läuft wie vorher.

Nach ein bischen Googeln und Taskmanager hab ich rausgefunden dass die HD5870 nur zu 50% ausgelastet ist weil Crysis nur 1 CPU-Kern nutzt.
Also guck am besten erstmal mit Tools wie MSI Afterburner oder Rivatuner zu wie viel Prozent die GPU ausgelastet ist, wenn nicht voll ausgelastet limitiert die CPU.

@Snapstar klar kannst du das noch bearbeiten. Kannst ja einfach bischen rumprobieren. Das verschwommene kriegst du mit "r_Depthoffield 0" weg.


----------



## noname545 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

wenn man q_renderer auf 2 stellt bekomme ich 40% mehr leistung aber es schaut halt sehr düster aus, und wenn ich es auf 3 stelle habe ich 20 FPS komisch vorher hatte ich sogar auf Stufe 5 35 FPS 
was alles eine Neuinstallation ausmachen kann. KA was ich gemacht


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht genau sagen, habe vor ein zwei Monaten mein ganzes i7 System verkauft.
> Jetzt hab ich wieder nen Q6600 auf 3.81 Ghz aber dafür ne HD5850 auf HD5870 Niveau.
> Musste aber leider feststelln, dass Crysis genau so schnell läuft wie vorher.
> 
> ...



O.K. perfekt dann schaue ich mal was ich da alles Einstellen kann was auch was beingt.
Der Befehl von dir wegen der unschärfe teste ich mal was es an Leistung braucht nicht das ich es zu hoch stelle und frisst am Ende ziemlich FPS.
Mal schauen muss ich mittelding finden das es von denn FPS her passt.
Danke noch mal für die Info , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

In den nächsten 2 Wochen will Puppy die Real Lifesis 2 ToD releasen.
Kann man nur die Daumen drücken, dass es bis dahin wirklich klappt.


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> In den nächsten 2 Wochen will Puppy die Real Lifesis 2 ToD releasen.
> Kann man nur die Daumen drücken, dass es bis dahin wirklich klappt.



Das währe echt der Hammer wenn er das machen würde dann gäbe es wieder hoffnung für denn Real-Lifesis-Mod 2 , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## CiSaR (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Boar das wäre ja echt der Hammer


----------



## noname545 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

meine CPU ist im Spiel nur bis zu 20% ausgelastet und die graka bis 80%, ist doch net normal, die sollten doch beider gleich ausgelastet werden. Deswegen die wenig Frames


----------



## Cionara (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Merkwürdig Noname. Zockst du in Dx10 ? Kann nur Dx9 empfehlen, gibt dicken FPS-Schub und schaut gleich aus.
*
Edit:*
Während unser "Adlerauge | Welpe" sich nicht entscheiden kann habe ich mich mal an die Settings gemacht. 
Schaut selbst und macht ein paar Comments plz 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Animiert:
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/5405/farbenfest.gif* 


mfg Cionara


----------



## noname545 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

was soll man da sagen? siht immer geiler und besser aus  

@Cionara zockst du das inDX10 oder 9?

hir mal Bilder von mir, alle mit lahmen 20 FPS schade


----------



## Cionara (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hübsche Screens.
Ich spiele mit Dx9 weil Dx10 bei mir bestimmt dauerhaft 10 fps frisst, also ganz schön ordentlich.
Hm deine Graka müsste das auf jeden Fall packen. Hast du deinen Prozessor übertaktet ?
Sonst könnte sein, dass der das limitiert. Crysis nutzt nämlich nur 1 Kern voll aus und ein zweiter wird nen bischen benutzt.
Deswegen auch nur um die 25% Auslastung bei nem Quad.

Wenn du übrigens in Dx9 starten willst musst du bei der Verknüpfung nur als Startparameter "-dx9" anhängen.


----------



## noname545 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

jup habe von 2.8 auf 3.2 Ghz übertaktet. 
Naja ich bekomme moin meinen Phenom II X4 965 mit 3,4 ghz mal sehen wie der sich macht.
Achja der Processoer ist bei mir ab 3,5 Ghz abgeschmiert, glaub net, das dass daran liegt. Kaann bei einer Übertaktung der Arbeitsspeicher kaputt gehen?
Danke schomal für deine Hilfe und Infos


----------



## joraku (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ja, wenn du den mitübertaktest.

Wie hast du deinen Phenom gekühlt? Läuft der Boxed Lüfter da noch wenn ich den übertakte?


----------



## noname545 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

ist nen EKL Großglockner kühlt ganz gut 30-35 Grad im Idle, und vollast 50 mehr net.


----------



## joraku (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ok, danke.
Wenn du ihn auf 3,4 Ghz übertaktest dürfte ja eigentlich nicht die CPU limitieren.
Nung gut, kannst ja mal mit dem Phenom II X4 965 testen.


----------



## noname545 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

so hab mal unter DX 9 getestet, jetzt habe ich Max 20 also weniger als unter DX 10, verstehe ich net. Hoffe es ist kein Defekt an der Hardware.


----------



## Cionara (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Du kannst mal zwischen Auflösungen wechseln, also von der höchsten auf die niedrigste.
Und guckst ob die Fps steigen wenn die Auflösung niedriger ist, wenn dem so ist limitiert auf jeden Fall nicht die CPU.

Maximal 20fps sagst du, aber wenn du zum Beispiel auf den Boden guckst müssten die doch erheblich höher sein.

Der Arbeitsspeicher kann nur kaputt gehen wenn du dem mehr Spannung gibst, 2.1/2.2V gehen in Ordnung aber mehr ist schwierig.


----------



## noname545 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

das komische ist ich hatte mit der MOD immer 35 Frames nach einer neuinstall. läufts nicht mehr wie vorher. Wenn man aufm Boden schaut habe ich immernoch 20 aber ich kann ja net dauernd aufm Boden schauen.
Unter DX10 wenn ich auf Boden oder in den Himmel schaue habe ich sogar fast 100. Mir ist auch aufgefallen das meine CPU immer von 940Mhz auf 3.2 Ghz springt, also stimmt was mit cool a quiet nicht.
Langsam müsste euch mein Problem aufm Geist gehen oder?


----------



## Cionara (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Passt.
Schau mal mit Fraps ob du auch im Menü 20fps hast.
Wenn ja dann läuft Crysis bei dir mit 20Hz.
Heißt dein Monitor muss im Catalyst nochmal neu eingestellt werden,
oder da liegt ein Treiberproblem vor.
Sonst stell doch mal Cool & Quiet und die andern Strom-Spar-Modi im Bios aus.

Wenn alles nichts hilft hau den Grafiktreiber runter, geh mit drivercleaner/driversweeper rüber 
und installier den 9.12 nochmal.

*Edit:* 
Hab weiter gearbeitet  an der ToD.
Hier zwei Vergleiche zu vorher.

Morgen: http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/459/strandlufer.gif

Nacht:http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/5179/strandlufern.gif


mfg Cionara


----------



## Punx (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Wow, die ToD sieht wirklich klasse aus! 

Mir gefällt besonders das etwas dunklere Setting, macht doch viel mehr her als Real-Lifesis (was mir sowieso zu hell war...)

---------------------------------------------

News zu Real-Lifesis 2 (=RELI2):

*Hawkeye|Puppy *steht offenbar unmittelbar vor dem Release der ToD, das einzigste was ihm Probleme macht und ihn vom Release abhält ist der Installer der ToD. Er bittet im Crymodforum um Hilfe - falls einer was wissen sollte...  

Das restliche Zeug folgt dann wohl die Tage.

Quelle:Crytek's Official Modding Portal | Work In Progress | Hawkeye|Puppy's | - Puppy.Corp - New year Releases!
Installer-Thread: Crytek's Official Modding Portal | Final Preparation | creating install.exe

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass er das schnell in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## Cionara (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ja und wenns noch länger dauert hab ich für die Zwischenzeit ja meine neue ToD zum releasen. Ich glaube die steht Puppys in nichts nach.
Aber trotzdem bin ich gespannt ob zum Beispiel der Flowgraph der die Verschwommenheit bringt verbessert wurde.

mfg Cionara


----------



## Punx (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Schöner Shot! Besonders das dunklere Grün der Pflanzen gefällt mir. 

Noch eine Frage/Wunsch meinerseits: 

Für meinen Geschmack ist das Gras in Crysis viel zu hell (bei mir wirkt es schon fast weislich, so hell wie das Grün oder Braun ist). Auch wenn ich auf den Boden blicke, sei mal dahin gestellt ob es Erd- oder Grasboden ist, bleibt das Gras viel zu hell.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Gras abzudunkeln, also ein dunkleres Grün für dieses zu nehmen? Das, zusammen mit deinen dunkleren Setting und dem schönen Grün der Bäume deiner ToD, würde es wirklich noch rausreissen!

Hast du noch mehr Shots?


----------



## Cionara (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Sowie ich weiß passt sich das Gras der Farbe des Untergrundes an.
Aber eine sehr gute Idee das werd ich mal checken.

Ich mach nachher nochmal ein paar Screenies.
Vielleicht hab ich deine Idee dann schon umsetzen können.

*Edit: *

Neue Screens sind da, hab den Himmel ordentlich verbessert und deine Idee vom grüneren Gras umgesetzt.


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@Cionara das sind mal Hammer Screens vorallem der Himmel und das Wasser sehen mal richtig gut aus Respekt .
Mal schauen wie lange noch die TOD dauert und ob dann alles klappt freue mich schon riesig darauf.
Also ich finde für das Spiel das schon so alt ist, das es immer noch so eine verdammt gute Grafik hat wo vorallem einen die möglich keit besteht per .ini die Grafik richtig gut zu verbessern.
Der Himmel ist so gut der würde sich in Fallout 3 richtig gut machen da es keinen gescheiten Mod gibt der denn Himmel verschönert wie bei denn Screens , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ja mich wundert auch immer das Crysis (meiner Meinung nach) immernoch das best aussehendste Spiel ist obwohl von 2007.

Selbst ohne DirectX 11 und so einen Kram.

Werd nachher Nacht und Sonnenaufgang in die ToD einbinden.
Fehlen dann noch Nachmittag, Sonnenuntergang und Abend.

Ist vielleicht schon am Wochenende einsatzbereit.


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ja mich wundert auch immer das Crysis (meiner Meinung nach) immernoch das best aussehendste Spiel ist obwohl von 2007.
> 
> Selbst ohne DirectX 11 und so einen Kram.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich ja fantastisch an.
Also bist du im endefekt bald fertig mit dem Mod, kanns gar nicht abwarten denn die Bilder sind schon hammer geil , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## CiSaR (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Wow sehr schick 
Jap Crysis ist meiner Meinung nach auch das immernoch am best aussehendste Spiel bis jetzt ich denke da wird so schnell auch keiner rankommen außer Crysis 2 vielleicht


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Wow sehr schick
> Jap Crysis ist meiner Meinung nach auch das immernoch am best aussehendste Spiel bis jetzt ich denke da wird so schnell auch keiner rankommen außer Crysis 2 vielleicht



Ja auf rysis 2 freue ich mich schon aber ob ich es mit meiner 280GTX und einem Quad zocken kann ist die andere Frage.
Vorallem weil ich in 1920X1200 zocke und Crysis wahr damals schon unmöglich zu zocken auser man hatte 3-Way-SLI mit 3x8800 Ultras oder man musste in einer niedrigen Auflössung zocken das es gar nicht mehr schön aussah.
Mit dem Real-Lifesis-Mod kann ich wenigstens in einer schönen Pracht das Spiel geniesen und meine FPS fallen nicht unter 30 meist so um die 35 im Durchschnitt , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ich vermute es läuft so schnell wie das jetzige Crysis, vielleicht ein wenig langsamer, 
denn sie haben mit der CryEngine 3 ja die CryEngine2 sehr stark optimiert und nicht viele Grafikhungrige neue Feautres eingebaut.


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ich vermute es läuft so schnell wie das jetzige Crysis, vielleicht ein wenig langsamer,
> denn sie haben mit der CryEngine 3 ja die CryEngine2 sehr stark optimiert und nicht viele Grafikhungrige neue Feautres eingebaut.



Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an.
Also werde ich wahrscheinlich mit dem Real-Lifesis-Mod 2 sehr glücklich werden.
Ach ja damals hatt ja manchmal der Flow Graph einen Fehler in die Map gebracht denn ich ja nicht mehr behoben konnte.
Habe ja mal Screens dazu rein gestellt von der ersten Map.
Habe aber einen Weg gefunden die Maps wieder in denn ursprung zu versetzen und wieder denn Mod drauf machen bis es so aussieht wie es soll.
Es sa ja so bei mir aus das der Sand weis wahr genau wie die Berge.
Habe bloss die Maps vorher noch einmal in einen anderen Ordner gespeichert und wenn der Fehler auftrat habe ich einfach die Map entfernt und die andere wieder herüberkopiert.
Falls es bei manchen auch auftritt einfach beim installieren von Crysis anschliesend die Maps in einen anderen Ordner Kopieren und falls ein Fehler auftritt wenn man die Map bearbeitet kann man sie wieder in denn Ursprung setzen und wieder die TOD und Flow Graph einfügen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Eigentlich musst du die Map dann nur im Editor öffnen und -> Terrain -> Textures wählen, irgendeine Textur anklicken und ok drücken. Kann manchmal passieren, dass er die Texturen nicht richtig speichert.


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Eigentlich musst du die Map dann nur im Editor öffnen und -> Terrain -> Textures wählen, irgendeine Textur anklicken und ok drücken. Kann manchmal passieren, dass er die Texturen nicht richtig speichert.



Das habe ich damals ja probiert aber ich konnte die Map nicht wieder in denn Ursprung zurück setzen.
Bis ich halt auf die Idee kam die Maps einfach nochmal in einen extre Ordner zu speichern.
Dann kommt halt mal ein Fehler, passiert halt mal aber dann einfach die Map zurück kopieren und fertig ohne irgendwelches hin und her.
Das ist halt einfach falls manche nicht damit zurecht kommen, dann können sie die Map wieder in denn Ursprung zu setzen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Stimmt auch wieder. Ich habs ja bei Steam da kann einfach ganz praktisch die Gamedaten checken lassen und alles was nicht Urzustand ist wird neu runtergeladen.


----------



## CiSaR (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Erstmal Glückwunsch zur 1000 

Sag mal wann bist du den Fertig mit dem Mod?


----------



## snapstar123 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder. Ich habs ja bei Steam da kann einfach ganz praktisch die Gamedaten checken lassen und alles was nicht Urzustand ist wird neu runtergeladen.



Ja finde das praktisch denn so kopiere ich einfach die Map neu rüber und fertig und dann denn Mod wieder drauf.
So hats damals geklappt und es geht sehr schnell wenn man sich eben nicht auskennt ist es auch noch praktisch.
Einer mehr der die 1000 Marke erreicht hat auch Glückwunsch von mir , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



> Erstmal Glückwunsch zur 1000


Ach die Beiträge...  hab mich gewundert was du meinst, gar nicht gemerkt danke.
Aber gratulieren brauch mir hier keiner 

Ja ich hab grad gut zu tun aber denke am WE kann ich die wohl releasen.


----------



## CiSaR (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ja ich hab grad gut zu tun aber denke am WE kann ich die wohl releasen.



Uiii cool 
Freu mich schon riesig endlich mal wieder meinen PC fordern


----------



## Broiler (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Also erst mal, gelungene Mod, aber ich finde es leicht zu überstrahlt und die FPs leiden schon sehr (-10-30%)....

Kannste vlt. ne Stufe zurückstellenmit den Überstrahleffekten???


----------



## Punx (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@ Broiler:

Das mit dem zurück oder umstellen geht ganz leicht - sogar ich hab das hinbekommen. 

Einfach in deinem Crysis Ordner (oder einem der Unterordner) die *autoexe.cfg *suchen und diese editieren. 

Dann kannst du selbst Werte wählen oder einstellen bis es dir passt. Ich habe z.B. die Sichtweite etwas erhöht. Ansonsten ist die Config von Cionara eigentlich perfekt 

Schau auch mal hier, hat mir selbst sehr geholfen:

TweakGuides.com - Crysis Tweak Guide
Crysis Performance & Tweaking Thread - Forum de Luxx
inCrysis - Crysis Forums / Ultimate Tweak Guide! (images included)

MfG


----------



## Cionara (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hab an meiner ToD nicht weitergearbeitet, bzw habs versucht aber müsste eine ganz neue ToD anfangen und es ist doch mit sehr großem Zeitaufwand verbunden. Puppy sucht ja auch nur noch einen gescheiten Installer und released dann.


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Hab an meiner ToD nicht weitergearbeitet, bzw habs versucht aber müsste eine ganz neue ToD anfangen und es ist doch mit sehr großem Zeitaufwand verbunden. Puppy sucht ja auch nur noch einen gescheiten Installer und released dann.



clickteam insteller???


----------



## Falco (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hi 
Ich habe es auch ma probiert und es hat bei den ersten Maps geklappt, aber wo ich jetzt die 4. Map ändern wollte kahm jetzt andauernd der Fehler und der Editor stürtzte ab!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wisst ihr was das für ein Fehler ist???


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Nicecht supper Arbeit, weiter so


----------



## Cionara (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



> Wisst ihr was das für ein Fehler ist???


Ja dir geht der Speicher aus. Das macht aber nichts.
Schiebe die Autoexec.cfg aus dem Crysis\Game Ordner auf 
deinen Desktop und starte den Editor. Wenn du die Map
fertig bearbeitet und gespeichert hast kannst du die Autoexec 
wieder zurückschieben.


----------



## CiSaR (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Heute Nacht soll Version 2 kommen 
Link


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

na-dann mal viel glück...

testen!


----------



## CiSaR (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hm er hats immer noch nicht hinbekommen. Hat wohl ein Problem mit dem Installer


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Mhh bin mal gespannt wie die wird, teste imom verschiedene grafikmods für Crysis aus.


----------



## Cionara (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Puppy hat schon öfter als 3D-Realms gesagt, dass released wird


----------



## stefan.net82 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

danke für dein engagement cionara, wirklich vorbildlich!!!


----------



## CiSaR (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Also er schreibt das er es im Moment hochlädt


----------



## CiSaR (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

So hier könnt ihr es jetzt runterladen


----------



## noname545 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

und schon irgendeiner getestet? 
also ich will ja net schlecht sein aber, für mich sieht das zu comichaft aus, da ist Cionaras Config viel besser, vorallem die Performance^^. Naja habe meine eigene config gemacht, und die ToDs verändert, sieht richtig geil aus^^
ne Frage an alle: Benutzt ihr Dx10 oder 9 weill in 9 seh ich die Sonnestrahlen trotzdem, und mir ist nix aufgefallen ausser von der Leistung her.


----------



## Rotax (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Was habt ihr denn immer mit eurem zu Comic-Haft?

Die Realität ist auch nicht so farblos wie das Original-Crysis oder die Real-Lifesis Config:

http://www.grenvibes.com/Images2/Tropical_Island.jpg

http://www.softpedia.com/screenshots/Tropical-Island-Escape_1.png

http://i720.photobucket.com/albums/ww204/ubercomments_backup/nature/137.jpg

Wenn die Sonne runterblendet resultiert das nunmal in kräftigen Farben.

Schon garnicht ist der Himmel weiß wie in Reli1, immerhin das scheint er jetzt mal gemerkt und hinbekommen zu haben, der Rest war eigl. auch viel zu weiß bzw. farblos, so siehts vielleicht in Tschernobyl kurz nach der Explosion aus aber nicht auf einer tropischen Insel am Äquator 
Dass er scheinbar ohne Rücksicht auf Performance rumdoktort überzeugt auch nicht gerade.

Aber jeder probiert die verschiedenen Sachen aus und nimmt einfach das was ihm am besten gefällt und gut ist.


----------



## Cionara (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ich habs auch scho getestet aber es ist irgendwie überschärft. 
Manche Uhrzeiten find ich ganz geil aber manche gehen gar net klar.


----------



## noname545 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Cionara bei mir ging nicht einmal die Installation, habs so gemacht aber im Spiel selber hat sich nix geändert. Benutzt Dx 10 oder 9?


----------



## Cyron78 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



CiSaR schrieb:


> So hier könnt ihr es jetzt runterladen


 
Dieser hier.. ist gut gemacht, hab aber Pixelfehler.. auch mit meiner anderen 285er, da die Asus ein defekt hat.

Der real lifsis mod, von der ersten Seite hat ein extremes Flackern in den Baumkronen, so wie Ambient Occulsion -dings.. 

Da ich den Spielstand nicht ohne den Mod tesetn kann, kann ich da nichts weiters zu sagen. Da der Spielstand ohne den Mod nicht spielbar ist.

Ich hatte gestern viel rumprobiert, wegen meiner defekten Asus, ..wird bald eingeschickt..


----------



## noname545 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

ich habe mal selber an den ToD einstellung gespielt, jetzt siehts so aus^^


----------



## CiSaR (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Das letzte Bild ist ja mal zum


----------



## noname545 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild ist ja mal zum



was ist denn daran zum kotzen?

und hier noch ätwas kräftigerers(das letzte Bild)


----------



## CiSaR (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Der kotzt nicht der sabbert


----------



## Cionara (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ja an sich kann man leicht ne relativ realitätsnahe ToD zaubern, schwierig is des das für die 24 Stunden einzubauen. Hatte ja mit der Crysis2-Mod angefangen aber als ich dann versucht hab das für alle Tageszeiten einzubauen wurds halt echt nur Chaos.

Aber können hier ja noch einen ToD-Thread mit reinmachen. Wo jeder Screenshots mit seinen eigens erstellten ToDs macht. Wär doch was wo Noname schon so gut angefange hat.



> habs so gemacht aber im Spiel selber hat sich nix geändert. Benutzt Dx 10 oder 9?


Du musst erst die Exe laufen lassen mit Ziel Crysis-Ordner und dann im Crysis-Ordner die BAT-Datei ausführen.

Hab noch einen meiner coolsten Screenshots von der angefangenen ToD angehängt.Erinnert mich irgendwie an Jurassic Park, weiß auch nicht warum.

mfg Cionara


----------



## noname545 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Cionara du spielst doch nur an den ToD einstellungen oder? ich mein wo die Schieberegler sind.
Weisst du auch wo man dei Himmelfarbe dunkler oder Heller macht?


----------



## Cionara (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ich weiß die net auswendig. Versuchs mal mit sky_fog_multiplier oder so ähnlich.

Was mich an Real Lifesis 2 stört, ist dass sich ganz viele Parameter ändern, das macht einen vogelig. Ich mein, Morgens ist alles so verschwommen, dass man nur 10 Meter gucken kann und Mittags ist überhaupt kein Blur mehr. Naja vielleicht fehlt einfach noch der Flowgraph, der bringt wenigstens immer ne gute Tiefenschärfe mit sich.

So hier mal nen Vergleich, zwischen dem was ich versucht hab und dem von Puppy. Ich finde meins besser. Schaut mal auf meinem links die Palme, schaut aus wie auf Postkarte  aber die Tiefenschärfe macht auch viel aus.

Crysis2-ToD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RELI2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Cionara


----------



## noname545 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

so bin grad auch an der stelle und habe mal versucht es so gut wie möglich aussehen zu lassen
aber trotzdem ist deins realistscher als das von der RELI2 mod


----------



## Cionara (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Deins schaut auch nicht schlecht Kollege


----------



## Superheld (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

sieht doch gut aus Cionara das erste nur bissel zuviel SSAO 

is das jetzt auch nen Crysis ToD, Bilder Thread, hmm wie findet ihr die 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotax (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Stell sie doch mal online, dann kann man sie ausprobieren und viel besser urteilen.


----------



## noname545 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Superheld wo hast du die ToD her, das siht ja mal Realistisch aus, viel zu echt^^


----------



## Cionara (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@Superheld hat auf jeden nen eigenen Stil und schaut sehr gut aus.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Superheld schrieb:


> is das jetzt auch nen Crysis ToD, Bilder Thread, hmm wie findet ihr die
> http://www.abload.de/img/1w3qn.jpg



Das erste finde ich ziemlich gut gelungen.
Bleiben bei solchen Veränderungen eigentlich die Fps gleich?


----------



## noname545 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

ja FPS bleiben gleich aber nur wenn an Tod einstellungen gespielt hat. Wenn er die Werte in der config ändert frisst es Leistung (Weitsicht oder Scahtten etc.) im gegenteil mehr Leistung^^


----------



## Cionara (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

RELI 2 Am Morgen, finde ich sehr gelungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotax (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Cionara, könntest du mal deine Crysis2-Tod hochladen?
Würde die mal gerne ausprobieren, sieht auf den Screenshots echt sehr gut aus.



Hab mal eben zwei Vergleichsscreenshots zwischen Crysis-Original und Reli2 am mittag in village gemacht. Natürlich sehen die Ergebnisse je nach Uhrzeit und Map anders aus.

Bilder im Anhang.

Ich finde er hat ein schönes grün erwischt, auch die Farbe vom Wasser finde ich gut (ungefähr wie bei meiner Mod) und die allgemeine Ausleuchtung + Schatten sind ebenfalls gut, aber die zwangsläufige Verschmelzung des teils immer noch zu hellen Himmels (weiß statt blau) mit dem Meer am Horizont gefällt mir leider garnicht (wie man an Cionaras Screnshot sehen kann ist das morgens aber nicht so).

Bei meinem Beispielscreenshot sind die FPS um 20% gegenüber dem Original-Crysis zurückgegangen, bei scheinbar minimal mehr Entfernungsdetails (links an dem Stein am Strand zu erkennen), sonst auf die schnelle keine Unterschiede in der Entfernungsdarstellung zu erkennen.

Aber ist ja noch eine Beta, es soll ja noch was nachkommen.


----------



## noname545 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Cionara ich habe die RELI exe ausgeführt dann die Bat datei in den crysis ordner ausgeführt, nun gehts nicht mehr. Obwohl die Installation ganz simpel erklärt wird^^
und hier mein Sonnenaufgang es soll nicht echt aussehen, alles aufgedreht bis zum get nicht mehr^^ AA und AF gehen leider net so richtig.
@Rotax ist das jetzt RELI2 oder deine ToD? und mach mal mehr Bilder^^ mit F3 kannste rumfliegen um einen besseren Überblick zu haben. Am besten im Editor.


----------



## Cionara (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hat Style


----------



## Nomad (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@noname545: das erste und das letzte sind genial!!!


----------



## CiSaR (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@noname545: Boar das sieht ja einfach mal nur Hammer aus  Kannst du das mal uppen?


----------



## noname545 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

könnte ich machen, aber es ist schwer die einzelnen Tageszeiten zu machen^^
hier mal paar screens am Nachmittag. SInd noch nicht ganz fertig^^Leider ist die Performance bei mir aller Sau, im geschehen 20 FPS


----------



## Rizzard (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



noname545 schrieb:


> hier mal paar screens am Nachmittag. SInd noch nicht ganz fertig^^



Da kommt so ein bischen Postkarten-Feeling auf


----------



## joraku (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Da kommt so ein bischen Postkarten-Feeling auf



Genau dass dachte ich auch gerade. 
Es sieht zwar übertrieben aus, hat aber Style.


----------



## noname545 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

falls jemand die ToD will einfach melden, sind aber nur 2 Tageszeiten Früh und Nachmitag halt^^
Verbesserungsvorschläge währen nicht schlecht^^


----------



## freak094 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

das schaut so genial aus


----------



## zkSpawn (1. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Meine Einstellungen + Meine Eigene Interpretation vom ersten Level.

Bei mir ist der Sonnen Aufgang erst kurz vor dem Schiff bzw. am Ende des Levels find ich spannender von der Atmosphäre so - vllt. gefällts ja jemandem

Ps: Im Spiel ist es nicht ganz so dunkel wie auf den Bildern


----------



## noname545 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

sieht natürlich aus, und das mit dem Laternen find ich cool, aber kommst du bei der Dunkelheit vorran?^^


----------



## zkSpawn (1. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

wie schon geschrieben auf den Bildern ist es etwas dunkler als im Spiel.

Und man sieht was 

Aber Ich statte alle Lager der Koreaner mit Laternen bzw. Strahlern aus. Sowie Ich In Allen Gebäuden Tischlampen und Lampen anbringe. Dann kommen noch zwei überdachte Lagerfeuer für die soldaten auf dem Weg zu den Lagern. 

Aber die Atmosphäre soll so düster wie möglich sein. Daher der Sturm,Regen,Blitze und alles Spielt bei Nacht


----------



## noname545 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

wie machst du Regen oder Blitze? hast ja meine Bilder geshehen auf der vorherigen Seite, nur Sonnenschein^^bräuchte mal was anderers


----------



## zkSpawn (1. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Oh das ist ein bissl komplexer 

mal auf die schnelle :

Skybox ändern
Regen einfügen sowie efekte
TOD anpassen 
Wasser anpassen (Windeinfluss , Wellengang etc.)
Wolken hinzufügen 
Lightbolts + Sounds einfügen (Blitze)
Das Lightning anpassen

Usw usw...


----------



## Cionara (1. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ja net schlecht zkSpawn.

Bin übrigens erstmal nicht mehr groß aktiv, werd immer mal reinschauen aber im Moment übelst im Stress. Mal sehen vielleicht nächste Woche wieder am Start.

mfg Cionara


----------



## snapstar123 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



zkSpawn schrieb:


> Meine Einstellungen + Meine Eigene Interpretation vom ersten Level.
> 
> Bei mir ist der Sonnen Aufgang erst kurz vor dem Schiff bzw. am Ende des Levels find ich spannender von der Atmosphäre so - vllt. gefällts ja jemandem
> 
> Ps: Im Spiel ist es nicht ganz so dunkel wie auf den Bildern



Also ich finde es nicht schlecht gemacht vorallem der Regen und die Blitze das sieht Hammer aus.
Wenn es so wie du sagst eigentlich noch heller ist ist es echt mal was anderes, einfach Genial.
Wenn du dann weiter spielst also beim Boot geht dann langsam die Sonne auf, hast du da auch einen schönen Übergang gezaubert also wenn die Sonne langsam aufgeht und es hell wird.
Ich finde halt das der Himmel bei Crysis langweilig ist aber ihr seit ja alle fleissig dabei es zu verschönern , Mfg Snapstar

@Cionara hoffe es gibt bald einen neuen Mod der perfekt ist obwohl der Real-Lifesis-Mod 1 eigentlich schon perfekt ist, wenn jetzt der zweite fertig ist perfekt denn der Himmel sieht schon mal auf denn Screens sehr gut aus hoffe wir können uns bald über einen neuen verbeserten Mod freuen.
Wie ich lesse hast du ja kaum Zeit aber ich kann ja in der Config mit dem ersten Real-Lifesis-Mod selber noch einstellungen vornehmen wie eben den Himmel um ihn zu verschönern , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## noname545 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

so hier mal meine einzlnen Tageszeiten
der Himmel und die Himmelfarbe wurden komplett überarbeitet, sowie die Farben und der ganze  Rest^^
@zkSpawn ich finde nix mit Skybox ändern, da muss man doch was übern FG Editor machen oder? und das verstehe ich überhaupt net*schähm*


----------



## snapstar123 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



noname545 schrieb:


> so hier mal meine einzlnen Tageszeiten
> der Himmel und die Himmelfarbe wurden komplett überarbeitet, sowie die Farben und der ganze  Rest^^
> @zkSpawn ich finde nix mit Skybox ändern, da muss man doch was übern FG Editor machen oder? und das verstehe ich überhaupt net*schähm*



Sieht aber trozdem Hammer aus auser das zweite Bild da kommen die Wolken auf der linken Seite so richtig gemalt daher.
Ansonsten hast du denn Sonnenaufgang und auch der Nachthimmel sehr schön hinbekommen.
Ich glaube er hat extra Befehle geschrieben für den Regen und die Blitze oder sehe ich das falsch , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## noname545 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

uhh das mit dem Wolken habe ich vergessen, kann man aber schnell wegmachen^^
mehr kann ich nicht, sobald ich im Spiel bin ändert sich die Tageszeit, so das es nach dem Morgen aufeinmal der Vollmond kommt und das in paar Sekunden usw.... 
muss ma halt Cionara fragen kennt sich besser aus^^


----------



## zkSpawn (2. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



noname545 schrieb:


> @zkSpawn ich finde nix mit Skybox ändern, da muss man doch was übern FG Editor machen oder? und das verstehe ich überhaupt net*schähm*



SkyBox, Ozean (Farbe ,Wind Wellengang) etc. befindet sich unteranderem in der Rollupbar -> Terrain -> Environment

Regen befindet sich in der Datenbank -> Particles

Blitze bekommt man auch in der Datenbank sowie Soundmaterialien -> diese müssen gekoppelt werden mit den Wolken per Script etc......

Der Ozean muss für Regen bzw. Unwetter angepasst werden -> Farbe , Wellengang ,Wind,Wellengröße usw.

Desweiteren benutze Ich andere Ozean Materialien aus der Datenbank.

Um es im Spiel bei Nacht zu belassen - muss man die TOD Zeit anpassen - Sowie unter Terrain Lightning den Sonnengang festlegen und wann diese aufgeht.

Ich sagte ja das ist ein Bischen Komplexer


----------



## Venator111 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@noname545
Auf dieser Homepage findest du ein paar Anleitungen oder auch fertige TOD´s

Crysis-HQ.com / Crysis-HQ.de - Crysis Community, Warhead, News, Downloads, Wiki, Maps, Levels, Sandbox, Editing, Modding, MOD, Texture, Patch, Wallpaper, Screenshot, Demo, Teamspeak, Server, CrysisHQ, Crysis-HQ - Content


----------



## noname545 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

jo danke aber ich werde nix mehr machen, ist zu Kompliziert, da lass ich lieber Cionara oder andere machen die sich damit auskennen.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



zkSpawn schrieb:


> SkyBox, Ozean (Farbe ,Wind Wellengang) etc. befindet sich unteranderem in der Rollupbar -> Terrain -> Environment
> 
> Regen befindet sich in der Datenbank -> Particles
> 
> ...



Wie sieht es denn mit der Leistung aus wenn man so eine komplexe TOD erstellt frisst die doch ordentlich an Leistung mit Regen Blitz Wetter effekten und auch noch Wellengang.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## zkSpawn (2. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Leistung aus wenn man so eine komplexe TOD erstellt frisst die doch ordentlich an Leistung mit Regen Blitz Wetter effekten und auch noch Wellengang.
> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar



Naja der Regen,Blitze etc. hat ja nichts mit der TOD zu tun. Sondern sind modifikationen vom mir am Level selber.

Also mit meiner Autoexec.cfg (vergleichbar mit Ultra Quality Config) läuft des normale Crysis ohne Modifikation bei 1680x1050 und 4 x AA bei knapp 20 Fps

Mein Island Level wie ich es mir derzeit erstelle läuft mit der gleichen Config + TOD + Regen,Blitze und Effekten sowie alle restlichen sachen die ich derzeit schon eingebaut hab bei knapp 40 fps. Oftmals auch mehr also es geht bis locker 80 fps aber unter 40 ist es selten. Und das bei 1680 x 1050 und 4x AA

Aber Ich werd bei Gelegenheit mal genau die Fps Messen


----------



## noname545 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

was hast du denn für ein System, das du mir 40+ FPS spieln kannst?
Ich habe bei Schießerreien 20 FPS und wenn nix los ist knapp 30FPS+. Mein System kannst du in der Signatur sehen. 
Welche TOD nutzt du eigentlich?
Würde mich interessieren^^

mfg


----------



## zkSpawn (3. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

So hab jetzt extra mal für dich meinen derzeitigen Stand meines Island levels Gespielt. Habe Fraps als Benchmark laufen lassen.

Gestartet kurz nach dem Absprung aus dem Flugzeug - Gespielt habe Ich bis zum dritten Lager. Wo man sich Granaten besorgen soll.

Fraps Ergebnis:

Min: 46
Max: 61
Avg: 59.757

Settings waren wie in meinem Post davor beschrieben 1680 x 1050 + 4 x AA

Mein System : Ich habe ein 955 BE , 4 GB , 4890 Vapor-X usw.

Doch man sollte sich nicht wundern das meine FPS bei mir so hoch sind. Da weil es in der nacht spielt. Es genau deswegen so hohe Fps bringt.

Edit:  





noname545 schrieb:


> Welche TOD nutzt du eigentlich?



Hawkeye Puppy's Real Lifesis 1 - Aber für meine Zwecke angepasst


----------



## noname545 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

wie geht das denn? Warum habe ich so wenig FPS? Kannst ja mein System sehen. 
Ich nutze allerdings die von cionara. Aber 59 Fps hatt ne 8800GTX im SLI geschafft^^
Und hier mal ein Bild, ich weiss net obs gewirkt hat aber das ist nach der install von RELI 2 passiert, soll das so ausshehen?
Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, habe sogar kleine Grafikfehler


----------



## Cionara (3. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Nein das soll nicht so aussehen RELI2 funzt auch nicht mit Reli 1 Config


----------



## McZonk (3. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

kleine Machbarkeitsstudie auf meinem i5-750 (3.6GHz) bei 1680x1050:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit *S*au *S*uper aussehendem *SS*AA () wirkt die Real Lifesis 2 wirklich genial. Das kostet im Vergleich zu MSAA aber auch ne Menge Rechenkraft, läuft dazu nur unter DX9 und ist ist auch nur mit 2x durchgehend spielbar. Es lohnt sich aber wirklich.

Der Karte muss man hierfür aber doch Beine machen . Die neue Mod hat mich aber noch ein weiteres Mal zum Durchspielen animiert. Die Optik ist wirklich spitze und läuft endlich ruckelfrei!


----------



## snapstar123 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Also das Crysis so von hoher Taktung profitiert hätte ich nicht gedacht da ich meine Graka nur zum Benchen übertakte und bei Spielen immer nur @ Stock was aber auch reicht selbst für Crysis mit dem Real-Lifesis-Mod und einer Auflösung von 1920x1200 oder Fallout 3 mit allen Möglichen Mods zur verbesserung der Texturen und HD-Mod usw.
Wenns so ist werde ich sie ein bisschen Takten aber nicht so viel will sie ja nicht an ihre grenze bringen und um damit zu zocken aber ein bisschen an Takterhöhung reicht ja denn es ist ein Taktfreudiges Modell , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (4. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@McZonk, ich würde allgemein in DX9 spielen, DX10 kostet ne menge Performance und die Dx10-Effekte gibts auch in Dx9 mit autoexec.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> @McZonk, ich würde allgemein in DX9 spielen, DX10 kostet ne menge Performance und die Dx10-Effekte gibts auch in Dx9 mit autoexec.



Wird der Real-Lifesis-Mod in DX9 oder DX10 ausgeführt oder kann ich das selber entscheiden.
Ich habe halt mit der 280GTX @Stock und die Auflösung noch auf 1920x1200 ansonsten habe ich nichts weiter an denn Einstellungen des Modes was geändert.
Kann es sein das es trozdem mit DX10 ausgeführt wird ach ja vergessen an FPS habe ich so im ersten Level mit dem Mod und der Auflösung so 30-35FPS und es kommt selten vor das es mal ruckelt.
Ich habe übrigens Windows Vista zwecks DX10.
Währe froh über eine Antwort ob es durch die FPS zu erkennen ist ob DX9 oder DX10 oder durch denn Mod , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## McZonk (4. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Dann spielst du vermutlich in DX10. Zu erkennen auch an Fraps, wenn die Zahlen vor einem schwarzen Hintergrund sind. Bei DX9 ist der Hintergund hinter den FPS tansparent.

Leg für deine Crysis.exe eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop an und erweitere sie um:


> "C:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis\Bin32\Crysis.exe"_* -dx9*_


----------



## snapstar123 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



McZonk schrieb:


> Dann spielst du vermutlich in DX10. Zu erkennen auch an Fraps, wenn die Zahlen vor einem schwarzen Hintergrund sind. Bei DX9 ist der Hintergund hinter den FPS tansparent.
> 
> Leg für deine Crysis.exe eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop an und erweitere sie um:



O.K. Danke habe ich dadurch einen wesentlich FPS vorsprung gegenüber DX10, leidet die Qualität sehr darunter oder ist es fast nicht erkennbar , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Cionara (5. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Das ist gar nicht erkennbar.

Der einzige Unterschied, der einzige Unterschied ist das es unter dx9 mit "motionblur = 5" nen kleinen Bug beim Motionblur gibt aber das ist ja meistens eh nur auf 1. Und wenn mans doch auf 5 stellt sieht man den Bug nur beim autofahren, da sind die Arme am Lenkrad dann verschwommen.


----------



## McZonk (6. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

DX10 wird bei Crysis vollkommen überbewertet. Dann lieber DX9 und dank SSAA ein _besseres_ Bild begutachten .

Bildersammlung in 1920x1080 gibts _hier_.


----------



## Superheld (7. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

hier gibts ein High Resolution Foliage Mod 

Crytek's Official Modding Portal | Crymod Downloads


----------



## Infin1ty (10. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hey Cionara,

Habe gestern mal wieder Crysis rausgekramt, deinen
Mod hatte ich schon beim letzten mal drin, ziemlich geile
Sache 

Nur habe ich jetzt leider ein Problem: Wenn ich die Files
reinkopiere, kann ich Crysis danach nicht mehr starten.
Mit den Originalfiles läuft alles 

Es ist auch egal ob 
	
	



```
r_TexturesStreaming
```
auf 1 oder 0 steht.

Weißt du was das sein kann ?


----------



## Cionara (12. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Dass es nicht startet hab ich noch nicht gesehen tut mir Leid keine Ahnung


----------



## brauche_input (15. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

ey leute ich glaub ich bin zu doof. ich finde bei meinem crysis die sandbox nicht. hatte die quality config schon drauf , aber die schatten fand ich nicht gut und die Kanten .(antiA auf 0 ?)

hatte dabei doch aa auf 8fach,hat trotzdem nichts genützt. es liess sich auch in den systemeinstellungen nichts mehr nachstellen,deswegen hab ich das spiel jetzt neu installiert,weil ich es nicht mehr sehen konnte.
kann mir jemand helfen das mit den einstellungen auf die reihe zu bekommen? mein grafiktreiber ist soweit übrigens auch auf optimum an qualität eingestellt!

20.03.10 korrigiere: mein treiber war doch noch nicht ganz aufgedreht, aber so ganz völlig glatt sind die kanten immernoch nicht.  naja...


----------



## snapstar123 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Der muss auf der CD von Crysis drauf sein einfach mal die CD starten aber nicht von selbst sondern Eigenschaften und öffnen und dort ist der Sandbox editor exe.
Ich habe ihn vorher auch nicht gefunden aber er ist auf der CD drauf du musst sie bloss öffnen und nicht automtisch ausführen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## -SkiDroW- (18. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> RELI 2 Am Morgen, finde ich sehr gelungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



toll-und?-wo ist der mod?


sieht ja noch ganz erträglich aus das dof - wenn manche modder so ein dof in ihrem reallife haben wie in ihren mods, dann würde ich sie nicht autofahren lassen...

man schaue sich zum beispiel mal ein paar maps von cyberalien an...


ich fänds ganz gut wenn man etwas die sättigung rausnehmen würde...- säh dann schon wesentlich besser aus...


so muss ausguggen:
http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/354/reli2.jpg


----------



## Cionara (20. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ist ja alles EInstellungssache, das schaut bei jedem eh anders aus aufgrund von Monitor-Einstellungen, warscheinlich ist dein Monitor auf ne höhere Sättigung gestellt als meiner.


----------



## -SkiDroW- (21. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ist ja alles EInstellungssache, das schaut bei jedem eh anders aus aufgrund von Monitor-Einstellungen, warscheinlich ist dein Monitor auf ne höhere Sättigung gestellt als meiner.



da hast du ja generell recht - jedoch finde ich die sättigung auf jeden moni bei crysis zu hoch...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das sieht doch super aus! wenn ich mal Zeit habe muss ich mir das Packkage auch installieren. 

gibt's hier keinen Programmierer der sich mit Cionara zusammen tun kann und das Teil als Self-Install Datei einrichtet.  für extra faule wie mich!


----------



## Cionara (22. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Das neueste ist self install, aber noch beta, ich kanns ja mal innen Thread posten.


----------



## Showtek192 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

kenn einer von euch den 3000 barrels mod bin schon seit langen auf der suche danach aber ich hab immer nur das video gefunden und frage mich wo ich den mod bekomme


----------



## -SkiDroW- (22. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> das sieht doch super aus! wenn ich mal Zeit habe muss ich mir das Packkage auch installieren.
> ...



also nen self-installer mit visual c++ oder visual basic 6.0+ sollte eigentlich jeder mit etwas grundwissen was programmieren angeht schaffen...

ansonsten user herdcoreentertaiment fragen...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (22. März 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



> Das neueste ist self install, aber noch beta, ich kanns ja mal innen Thread posten.


 sehr gerne!!


----------



## Bull56 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> sehr gerne!!



und? - wo ist der post??? - hätte es jetzt auch mal gerne getestet...


----------



## l00p (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

kann man das mit der ultrahigh config oder msterconfig kombinieren oder ist das eher weniger sinnvoll?


----------



## 3-way (1. August 2010)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

@l00p das denke ich eher nicht. Aber ich glaube du kannst die rygel Texturen und den Crysis foliage mod Crytek's Official Modding Portal | Crymod Downloads dazuistallieren. Müsste bestimmt geil aussehen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Geile Mod...werde ich gleich mal antesten!


----------



## stolle80 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

nette Mod , geht aber nix über das Orginal..ist einfach Perfekt.


----------



## stolle80 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Orginal in 1680 x 1050   32 Bit


----------



## Mazooka (12. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen Grafikmod^^
Wüsstet ihr einen Grafikmod, mit dem ich wirklich das Maximum aus Crysis rausholen kann?
Ich spiele beide Crysis Teile auf Maximum, reicht aber noch nicht.

Ich kenne:
RealLifsis 2,
MsterConfig 3.1
Natural Mod
Rygel Texturen
Ultra High Quality Custom Config V1.3.1
Extreme Quality Mod
Cionaras Say Cionara to Performance 
Gibt es noch mehr/bessere?

Nur welchen davon anwenden? :S
Oder einfach alle gleichzeitig?^^

_________________
i7 2600k @ 4x4,4 Ghz
16 Gb Ram @ 1600Mhz
Geforce GTX 580 AMP
Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit


----------



## Star_KillA (12. April 2011)

Mazooka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach dem ultimativen Grafikmod^^
> Wüsstet ihr einen Grafikmod, mit dem ich wirklich das Maximum aus Crysis rausholen kann?
> Ich spiele beide Crysis Teile auf Maximum, reicht aber noch nicht.
> ...



Was willst's du mit dem RAM ? Du kannst Crysis 1 eh nicht flüssig spielen -.-


----------



## Mazooka (12. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Was willst's du mit dem RAM ? Du kannst Crysis 1 eh nicht flüssig spielen -.-


 
Ich kann nicht flüssig spielen?^^
Sieht bei mir aber sehr flüssig aus


----------



## Star_KillA (13. April 2011)

Mazooka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht flüssig spielen?^^
> Sieht bei mir aber sehr flüssig aus



Wetten du kannst auf max nicht flüssig spielen ? Was willst du dann mit einem
Texture Mod ? 
Dein RAM ist trotzdem viel zu viel


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Wieso sollte er auf max nicht flüssig spielen können mit ner GTX580? Oo
Bei mir läuft es auch flüssig.

Und wenn er nicht nur zockt, ist es nicht zwangsläufig zuviel RAM.


----------



## Star_KillA (13. April 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte er auf max nicht flüssig spielen können mit ner GTX580? Oo
> Bei mir läuft es auch flüssig.
> 
> Und wenn er nicht nur zockt, ist es nicht zwangsläufig zuviel RAM.



Sondern ? Wofür brauchst du 16 GB RAM ? 
Und nein du kannst Crysis 1 auf max nicht flüssig oder mit genügend FPS spielen


----------



## Mazooka (13. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ich hab die TODs von Reallifsis 2 und die Extreme Config von Cionara drin.
Außerdem noch den Rygel Textur Mod und die High Resolution Foliage.
Und diesen EffekteMod: YouTube - Crysis Xtreme FX 2 Custom Extreme Ultra High Quality Graphics Particle Conversion Mod in = (HD)
Läuft jetzt nur mit 30 fps...
Aber man kanns spielen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Also, ich empfinde 30+ FPS als flüssig von daher: doch kann ich


----------



## Mazooka (13. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Also, ich empfinde 30+ FPS als flüssig von daher: doch kann ich


 
Seh ich auch so 
Spielst du auch mit diesen Grafikmods?

Hab grad gemerkt, dass wenn ich diesen PartikeleffektMod wieder rausnehm, steigen die fps auf max. 60. 
(die übrigen Grafikmods blieben drin)


----------



## Star_KillA (13. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ihr spielt aber wiegesagt nicht alles auf Max + Downsampling auf mind. 100 %


----------



## Mazooka (13. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ihr spielt aber wiegesagt nicht alles auf Max + Downsampling auf mind. 100 %


 
Was meinst du mit auf Max?
Durch die Grafik Config sind die Settings noch höher als die normalen "sehr hoch" von Crysis.
Wenn du mir erklärst wie Downsampling funktioniert würd ichs probieren 

So ich hab Downsampling jetzt mal probiert...
Bei 3840x2160 (also das doppelte) stürtzt Crysis ab.
Kann doch nich sein dass mein Pc zu schlecht is


----------



## Star_KillA (13. April 2011)

Mazooka schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit auf Max?
> Durch die Grafik Config sind die Settings noch höher als die normalen "sehr hoch" von Crysis.
> Wenn du mir erklärst wie Downsampling funktioniert würd ichs probieren
> 
> ...



Downsampling sieht schon echt geil aus  wollte dir das nur mal empfehlen und dir dann so nochmal klar machen das das doch nicht läuft ^^


----------



## Mazooka (13. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ja aber wieso läufts nicht?^^
Welche Pc Komponente ist denn bitte zu schlecht?


----------



## stolle80 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Deine Grafikkarte limitiert schon bei 1680x1050, ohne mods du schaffst es nicht 60 FPS konstant zu halten.
Oh Mann, dieses Spiel...

Wenn , du schon Mods drauf machst dann:

Natural Mod
Rygel Texturen

Downsampling ist unspielbar.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...pixeln-Update-Bildvergleich/Grafikkarte/Test/

Gruß


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2011)

Mazooka schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber wieso läufts nicht?^^
> Welche Pc Komponente ist denn bitte zu schlecht?



Grafikkarte  du wolltest mir ja nicht glauben du spielst Crysis ! Vergiss das nicht


----------



## Mazooka (14. April 2011)

Die Rygel Texturen hab ich schon drin.
Wieso wird son Scheiß dann überhaupt erfunden, wenn mans nich spielen kann? xD



stolle80 schrieb:


> Deine Grafikkarte limitiert schon bei 1680x1050, ohne mods du schaffst es nicht 60 FPS konstant zu halten.
> Oh Mann, dieses Spiel...
> 
> Wenn , du schon Mods drauf machst dann:
> ...



Dann ist es ja unmöglich Crysis so zu spielen?
Die GTX 580 is ja die schnellste Single-GPU, brauch ich dann 2 davon oder was? xD


----------



## McZonk (14. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> ... dir dann so nochmal klar machen das das doch nicht läuft ^^


 
Als kleiner Tipp: Wenn man etwas derart beharrlich behauptet, sollte man irgendwann auch Argumente liefern, das sollte in einer Diskussion helfen. Ich übernehme das hier mal 

Crysis v.1.2 - Map MyForest - ReLi2 - Downsampling 2800x2100 -> 1400x1050
Selbst getunte CFG und die bittere Erkenntnis: Selbst eine GTX 580 auf 900 MHz geht in die Knie - es ist mit kaum 19 FPS nicht spielbar, aber bleibt ein optischer Augenschmaus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer mehr in FullHD samt Downsampling anschauen will, folgt diesem Link.


----------



## Mazooka (14. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



McZonk schrieb:


> Als kleiner Tipp: Wenn man etwas derart beharrlich behauptet, sollte man irgendwann auch Argumente liefern, das sollte in einer Diskussion helfen. Ich übernehme das hier mal
> 
> Crysis v.1.2 - Map MyForest - ReLi2 - Downsampling 2800x2100 -> 1400x1050
> Selbst getunte CFG und die bittere Erkenntnis: Selbst eine GTX 580 auf 900 MHz geht in die Knie - es ist mit kaum 19 FPS nicht spielbar, aber bleibt ein optischer Augenschmaus.
> ...



Die Auflösung müsste ich mal prbieren, ich hab 3840x2160 -> 1920x1080 ausprobiert.
Hat nich wirklich geklappt xD
Kennst du die Extreme CFG von Cionara? Ist deine noch extremer? 
Wenn ja, kann man die irgendwo laden? 

Crysis 2 spiel ich mit 3840x2160 und klappt wunderbar, Crysis 1 is echt ******* in der Hinsicht^^


----------



## McZonk (14. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Mal dem Link am Ende meines Posts folgen. Ich spiele sonst auch in 3.840 x 2.160 (mich limitiert gerade nur mein Bildschirm).
Dein Problem liegt also gewiss nicht an der Auflösung sondern an der Konfiguration, die du vornimmst . Frag mich nicht, ob meine CFG noch extremer ist, das kann ich nicht beurteilen, schließlich Crysis sieht so oder so gut aus. Downloaden kann man sie aber nicht 

Der Vergleich von C2 und C1 hinkt aber auch vollkommen, da der Aufbau und die Ausrichtung der beiden Engines vollkommen anders ist.


----------



## Mazooka (14. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



McZonk schrieb:


> Mal dem Link am Ende meines Posts folgen. Ich spiele sonst auch in 3.840 x 2.160 (mich limitiert gerade nur mein Bildschirm).
> Dein Problem liegt also gewiss nicht an der Auflösung sondern an der Konfiguration, die du vornimmst . Frag mich nicht, ob meine CFG noch extremer ist, das kann ich nicht beurteilen, schließlich Crysis sieht so oder so gut aus. Downloaden kann man sie aber nicht
> 
> Der Vergleich von C2 und C1 hinkt aber auch vollkommen, da der Aufbau und die Ausrichtung der beiden Engines vollkommen anders ist.


 
Wie kannst du Crysis in 3840x2160 spielen?^^
Mit Konfiguration meinst du die Settings in der Autoexece CFG? Da hab ich Weitsicht und solche Sachen extrem hoch gesetzt^^
Außerdem hab ich noch den FX2 Partikelmod drin. 
Kanns daran liegen?


----------



## McZonk (14. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Mazooka schrieb:


> Wie kannst du Crysis in 3840x2160 spielen?^^


Mit Downsampling?! 



Mazooka schrieb:


> Mit Konfiguration meinst du die Settings in der Autoexece CFG? Da hab ich Weitsicht und solche Sachen extrem hoch gesetzt^^
> Außerdem hab ich noch den FX2 Partikelmod drin.
> Kanns daran liegen?


Kann ich so nicht sagen, denke ich eher nicht. Musst du eben selbst probieren, indem du ihn entfernst


----------



## Mazooka (14. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ja schon klar mit Downsampling^^
Aber wie bekommst dus hin, dass es flüssig läuft?
Hast du zusätzlich noch Grafikmods drin?
Die drücken bei mir die Fps runter, dafür schauts hammer aus 


Edit:
Ich habe jetzt in der nvidia Systemsteuerung die Auflösung auf 3840x2160 gesetzt.
Jetzt läuft Crysis in dieser Auflösung + Grafikmods mit 15-20 fps^^
Hatte davor probiert es direkt im Spiel mit den Befehlen in der Konsole zu machen.
Die Verdopplung der Pixel während des Spielens war wohl zu viel^^


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2011)

Mazooka schrieb:
			
		

> Ja schon klar mit Downsampling^^
> Aber wie bekommst dus hin, dass es flüssig läuft?
> Hast du zusätzlich noch Grafikmods drin?
> Die drücken bei mir die Fps runter, dafür schauts hammer aus
> ...



2 gtx 580 sind doch kein Problem ist doch klar das du die Brauchst


----------



## Mazooka (14. April 2011)

Ich weiß nich ob ich wirklich nochmal 500 Euro oder wie viel die kostet ausgeben will, nur damit ich 100% Downsampling bei 60 fps spielen kann xD

Kurze Frage:
Sehr ihr bei den beiden Screens einen Unterschied?^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Mazooka schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Sehr ihr bei den beiden Screens einen Unterschied?^^
> 
> 
> ...



Rechts ists schärfer und heller...links iwie verschwommen!? Und sowieseo ganz schön viel Farbe!


----------



## Mazooka (14. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Beim rechten ist 8x SSAA aktiviert und beim linken ist es aus.
Dafür hab ich beim linken die doppelten fps^^
Das Verschwommene liegt daran, dass ich die Maus etwas bewegt habe beim Screenshot xD
Wegen der Farbe, ich spiels ohne Natural Mod.


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Auf dem rechten sieht man das klar besonders in den Palmen !


----------



## Star_KillA (14. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Mazooka schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich ob ich wirklich nochmal 500 Euro oder wie viel die kostet ausgeben will, nur damit ich 100% Downsampling bei 60 fps spielen kann xD


 Das von mir war auch nur Sakasmus und hochachtung für die Entwickler ^^ 
Eine GTX 580 reicht locker , aber trotzdem hatte ich Recht


----------



## nassa (14. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

ich habe ein Problem:

immer wenn ich das TOD für ein Level speicher (also per Export to Engine), dass es auch im SP verfügbar ist, deaktiviert sich die Textur Mod "High Resolution Foliage".
Die anderen Mods wie Rygel oder Ultra Nanosuit bleiben inGame erhalten.


Ganz komisch ist auch, dass wenn ich ein originales Level (mit originalem TOD) nehme und im Editor öffnen möchte kommt ständig die Meldung "Layer texture format introduces quality loss - ...." Diese Meldung muss ich dann mehrmals wegklicken, während das Level läd.
Das kommt jedes mal wenn ich ein Level öffne. Das liegt an den Texture Mods.

Wenn ich jetzt aber ein TOD für dieses Level in die Engine exportiere, dann kommt beim nächsten mal keine Meldung mehr...


Kennt einer das Problem?


----------



## Mazooka (14. April 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Auf dem rechten sieht man das klar besonders in den Palmen !


 
Also ich spiel "normal mit 16xQ (ist das Höchste, ka was das bedeutet^^) und 16xAF, was genau ist SSAA und MSAA und sowas überhaupt und was davon ist jetzt am besten? 

Links: 16xQ (AA) 
Rechts: 8xSSAA
Ist das rechte Bild 20 fps weniger wert? xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (15. April 2011)

Mazooka schrieb:
			
		

> Links: 16xQ (AA)
> Rechts: 8xSSAA
> Ist das rechte Bild 20 fps weniger wert? xD
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=403022"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=403023"/>



Klar aumen:


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Mazooka schrieb:


> Links: 16xQ (AA)
> Rechts: 8xSSAA
> Ist das rechte Bild 20 fps weniger wert? xD
> 
> ...


 
Klares JA!!! Aber bitte stell doch die farbe bissl runter...das sieht sowas von unrealistisch und BonBon-mäßig aus.


----------



## McZonk (15. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Mazooka schrieb:


> Links: 16xQ (AA)
> Rechts: 8xSSAA
> Ist das rechte Bild 20 fps weniger wert? xD


 
Nö, da du FSAA generell komplett deaktiveren solltest und anstatt dessen lieber Downsampling einsetzt (was ja einen deutlich besseren Fullsceen-Antialiasingeffekt bietet).

Warum? Weil du dir damit die Optik verschlimmbesserst:

FSAA an / FSAA aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man achte auf das Geäst  Sieht man auf deinen Screenshots übrigens auch gut, wie das Laubwerk ausdünnt.


----------



## Mazooka (15. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



McZonk schrieb:


> Nö, da du FSAA generell komplett deaktiveren solltest und anstatt dessen lieber Downsampling einsetzt (was ja einen deutlich besseren Fullsceen-Antialiasingeffekt bietet).
> 
> Warum? Weil du dir damit die Optik verschlimmbesserst:
> 
> ...


 

Was ist jetzt FSAA?^^
Es geht doch um MSAA oder nicht?
Ich blick nich mehr durch :S
Könnte jemand mir mal die Unterschiede zwischen den ganzen AA-Modi erklären?


----------



## nassa (15. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

dafür gibts bereits tausend erklärungen im forum oder diversen artikeln. steht auch in der print häufig drin.


----------



## hempsmoker (15. April 2011)

Ich habe da auch schon lange keinen Überblick mehr. Gibts auf PCGH.de eigentlich keine Formelsammlung/Wissensdatenbank wo man schön nach Alphabet nach den ganzen Fachbegriffen suchen kann? 

Das fände ich eine super Sache!


----------



## Mazooka (15. April 2011)

Kurze Frage:
Wenn ich in der Config autoexec Datei die Sichtweite erhöhen will, muss ich doch höhere Werte eingeben?
Weil bei Crysis 2 muss man kleinere Werte eintragen :S
Und bei SSAO sind höhere Werte auch besser als niedrigere?^^

Edit:
Nochmal verglichen zwischen 8xSSAA eingeschalten und ohne -->  die Bäume werden total ausgedünnt  und es raubt mir 20 fps.
Also wozu das ganze?^^

100% Downsampling (in der nvida Systemsteuerung Auflösung verdoppelt), Supersampling ausgeschaltet --> 45 fps
Ich glaub ich lass es jetzt so oder hat noch jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:
Bin am überlegen, welche TODs ich nehmen soll 
Welche findet ihr besser? links: Reallifsis2, rechts: UltimaRage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nassa (15. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

also ich finde Reallifsis2 total kacke. Das is alles viel zu farbenfroh. als wenn jemand die Sättigung zu hoch gedreht hat. die erste war viel besser


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



nassa schrieb:


> also ich finde Reallifsis2 total kacke. Das is alles viel zu farbenfroh. als wenn jemand die Sättigung zu hoch gedreht hat. die erste war viel besser


 
Dem kann man ja im Menü etwas entgegenwirken...


----------



## Mazooka (16. April 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> also ich finde Reallifsis2 total kacke. Das is alles viel zu farbenfroh. als wenn jemand die Sättigung zu hoch gedreht hat. die erste war viel besser


 
Du meinst Reallifsis 1?
War bei dem nicht der Himmel so weiß, was auch wieder unrealistisch aussah?^^



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Dem kann man ja im Menü etwas entgegenwirken...


 
Ich hab Konstrast, Helligkeit und Gammakorrektur zur Auswahl.
Also Kontrast runter?
Was ist Gammakorrektur?^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Mazooka schrieb:


> Ich hab Konstrast, Helligkeit und Gammakorrektur zur Auswahl.
> Also Kontrast runter?
> Was ist Gammakorrektur?^^


 
Probier es einfach bissl, kannst ein wesentlich realeres Bild erzeugen...Helligkeit und Kontrast glaube ich bissl höher und dafür Gamma runter...musste mal testen.


----------



## Cionara (16. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Oh man, ich krieg immer nochhin und wieder PNs zu diesem uralten Thread


----------



## Mazooka (16. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Cionara schrieb:


> Oh man, ich krieg immer nochhin und wieder PNs zu diesem uralten Thread


 
Ja von mir xD
Was soll ich denn machen, wenn ich Crysis erst jetzt zocken kann? 

Ich hab jetzt Gamma runter und Helligkeit und Konstrast etwas höher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find es sieht gut aus xD


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (16. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Das sieht auf jeden Fall schon etwas besser aus.


----------



## Mazooka (16. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Das sieht auf jeden Fall schon etwas besser aus.


 
Ganz schön kritisch^^
Welche Settings hast du denn? 
(also Config, TODs, etc.)


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ich geh mal kurz rein und mach mal nen Screenshot...mich stört immer nur noch die Farbe und der Kontrast...allerdings muss es dir ja gefallen nicht mir. Aktuell habe ich gar keine Mods oder so druff...ich mach mal schnell paar Screenshots.


----------



## Mazooka (17. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich geh mal kurz rein und mach mal nen Screenshot...mich stört immer nur noch die Farbe und der Kontrast...allerdings muss es dir ja gefallen nicht mir. Aktuell habe ich gar keine Mods oder so druff...ich mach mal schnell paar Screenshots.


 
Ja mach das 
Weißt du ob die Weitsicht höher ist umso kleiner oder größer der Wert in der Autoexec bei   e_view_dist_ratio = ...  ?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Weiß ich leider nicht genau sry...also so ungefähr sieht es bei mir aus...(ohne Mods allerdings)...aber wie gesagt, kann dir ja eigentlich egal sein...es spiegelt ja nur meine Meinung wieder wesshalb deine Meinung ja hier mehr zählt...und nicht meine, dir muss es ja gefallen.


----------



## Mazooka (17. April 2011)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Weiß ich leider nicht genau sry...also so ungefähr sieht es bei mir aus...(ohne Mods allerdings)...aber wie gesagt, kann dir ja eigentlich egal sein...es spiegelt ja nur meine Meinung wieder wesshalb deine Meinung ja hier mehr zählt...und nicht meine, dir muss es ja gefallen.


 
Wie kann man im Crysis Gafikmenü die Auflösung so hoch stellen?
Ich dachte das geht nur über Downsampling?
Und wieso spielst du nur mit 8xAA? 

Sollte der Himmel bei Reli2 nicht wieder blau werden?^^
Wie bekomm ich den Himmel etwas blauer?
Den rest der Reli2 TODs find ich eig ganz gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McZonk (17. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Mal noch ein kleiner moderativer Hinweis an *Mazooka*:

Dieses Forum bietet einen *Beitrag-Bearbeiten-Button*, rechts unterhalb deiner Postings. Damit kannst du deinen Postings noch etwas hinzufügen und vermeidest somit die Doppel- und Mehrfachpostings, die wir ansonsten umständlich bearbeiten müssen. Bitte einfach in Zukunft dran denken .


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Mazooka schrieb:


> Wie kann man im Crysis Gafikmenü die Auflösung so hoch stellen?
> Ich dachte das geht nur über Downsampling?
> Und wieso spielst du nur mit 8xAA?
> 
> ...



Weil wenn du den Treiber auf die Maximale, und ich meine Maximale Qualität stellst einfach nicht mehr als 8xAA im Game selber drinne ist...kannst du es doch und dann auch noch mit einer Karte...spielst du auch nicht in maximaler Qualität.
Zur Auflösung: Ich hab nen 23" Samsung-Monitor der diese Auflösung Nativ unterstützt...auch ohne iwie Downsampling etc.


----------



## Mazooka (17. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Weil wenn du den Treiber auf die Maximale, und ich meine Maximale Qualität stellst einfach nicht mehr als 8xAA im Game selber drinne ist...kannst du es doch und dann auch noch mit einer Karte...spielst du auch nicht in maximaler Qualität.
> Zur Auflösung: Ich hab nen 23" Samsung-Monitor der diese Auflösung Nativ unterstützt...auch ohne iwie Downsampling etc.


 
Ich kapier grad nich ganz was du meinst^^
Ich hab in meiner nvidia Systemsteuerung alles auf Maximum gestellt und im Spiel selber auch 16xQ AA.
Wieso spiele ich jetzt nicht in maximaler Qualität? :S


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Mazooka schrieb:


> Ich kapier grad nich ganz was du meinst^^
> Ich hab in meiner nvidia Systemsteuerung alles auf Maximum gestellt und im Spiel selber auch 16xQ AA.
> Wieso spiele ich jetzt nicht in maximaler Qualität? :S


 
Kannste mal ein Screenshot von deiner Nvidia Systemsteuerung machen bitte. Du kannst den Treiber nicht @ Max haben...denn guck mal hier---->Geforce GTX 580 im Test: Die bessere Geforce GTX 480? - fermi - Seite 6 und bei der PCGH ist soweit ich weiß der Treiber immer im Standard-Modus. Du hast allerdings noch ne Mod druff...welche sogar noch merh FPS klauen...desshalb....


----------



## kress (17. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hier auch mal ein schickes Bild mit Downsampling (native Auflösung ist 1680x1050)


----------



## Rizzard (17. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Der Rasen links sieht aber sehr schlecht aus.
Ist das auf höchster Detailstufe?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



kress schrieb:


> Hier auch mal ein schickes Bild mit Downsampling (native Auflösung ist 1680x1050)



Mit oder ohne Mod??? Sieht sehr schick aus. Kann man Downsampling auch per Tool machen oder muss man das per Treiber machen???


----------



## Mazooka (17. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Kannste mal ein Screenshot von deiner Nvidia Systemsteuerung machen bitte. Du kannst den Treiber nicht @ Max haben...denn guck mal hier---->Geforce GTX 580 im Test: Die bessere Geforce GTX 480? - fermi - Seite 6 und bei der PCGH ist soweit ich weiß der Treiber immer im Standard-Modus. Du hast allerdings noch ne Mod druff...welche sogar noch merh FPS klauen...desshalb....



Ich hab halt den neuesten GTX 580 Treiber drauf^^
Ich blick immernoch nich was du meinst :S



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stolle80 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Der Rasen links sieht aber sehr schlecht aus.
> Ist das auf höchster Detailstufe?


 
Das ist wohl alles  auf Mittel bis auf die Objektdetails , stimmt oder habe ich recht?
Ist sowieso Diashow.

@Mazoka
Du zockst doch nicht wirklich mit diesen Einstellungen oder, drück mal bitte "widerherstellen" im Nvidia Menü, ok?


----------



## Mazooka (18. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl alles  auf Mittel bis auf die Objektdetails , stimmt oder habe ich recht?
> Ist sowieso Diashow.
> 
> @Mazoka
> Du zockst doch nicht wirklich mit diesen Einstellungen oder, drück mal bitte "widerherstellen" im Nvidia Menü, ok?


 
Hä was?
Doch ich zock mit den Einstellungen...
Nur bei Crysis hab ich das Supersampling nicht auf 8x.
Wieso soll ich auf Wiederherstellen klicken?


----------



## stolle80 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hab jetzt auf die schnelle bei der Gamestar eine Anleitung für die Nvidia Treibereinstellungen gefunden..
stehen aber auch in einer PCGH Zeitschrift gut beschrieben.

Hardware: Der ultimative Treiber-Guide: Geforce - Nvidia-Treiber optimal einstellen bei GameStar.de

Antialising kann man bei crysis nur im Spiel selber einstellen, ist also wirkungslos.

Gruß stolle


----------



## Mazooka (19. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auf die schnelle bei der Gamestar eine Anleitung für die Nvidia Treibereinstellungen gefunden..
> stehen aber auch in einer PCGH Zeitschrift gut beschrieben.
> 
> Hardware: Der ultimative Treiber-Guide: Geforce - Nvidia-Treiber optimal einstellen bei GameStar.de
> ...



Danke 
Ich kenn mich damit ja nich aus^^
Hab jetzt die Settings etwas runter da es z.b. keinen Unterschied zwischen 8x und 16x bei der AF.


----------



## Star_KillA (19. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Mod??? Sieht sehr schick aus. Kann man Downsampling auch per Tool machen oder muss man das per Treiber machen???


 
Treiber , aber eigentlich geht das auch einfach.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (20. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Treiber , aber eigentlich geht das auch einfach.


 
Haste durch zufall noch mal schnell nen Link für mich...ich finde ihn iwie grad nicht...wills mal unbedingt austesten.


----------



## kress (21. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Mod??? Sieht sehr schick aus. Kann man Downsampling auch per Tool machen oder muss man das per Treiber machen???



Ist mit Mod.
Downsampling via Konsole (r_height xxxx r_width xxxx)


----------



## MasterFreak (22. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

cool thx ^^ muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren 
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## kress (23. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Der Rasen links sieht aber sehr schlecht aus.
> Ist das auf höchster Detailstufe?


 
Ist alles auf max. 
Bei der Auflösung läuft mein Systemram fast voll. (10 von 12Gb belegt, davon 8 für Crysis)


----------



## stolle80 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Also , Habe die Szene exakt nachgestellt.

Auflösung 5039 x 3149
Alles auf max + 4x AA

Rambelegung: Gesamt 52 % also 4,19 GB

Und ich habe alles auf max, schau dir mal die weichen Schatten bei mir an, und die Explosionseffekte.
Das ist very height. Ist natürlich Dia Show quasi unspielbar.
Hastdu eine Mod. drin?

Gruß stolle


----------



## kress (23. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Is die Mod aus dem Thread hier.

Bei der Auflösung hab ich auch <1fps.

Das HUD blendest du mit "cl_hud 0" aus, gibt schönere Screenshots. 

Ich hatte alles auf max und 8xAA.


----------



## stolle80 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Post Nr #386 von diesem Thread hier.

Danke für den Tip:
 cl_hud 0, ist eine Gute sache wenn man Screenshots  machen möchte.


----------



## kress (23. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...is-mod-crysis-hoechstform-39.html#post2682560
Was willst du mit dem Post sagen?^^


----------



## stolle80 (23. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Also, naja ich finde Crysis orginal besser ausschaut als mit der Real Mod.
<ist aber Geschmacksache und ich glaube auch da steckt viel Mühe drin>

So real sind die Schatten aber auch nicht oder?


----------



## hempsmoker (24. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ein Mix aus dem Linken und dem Rechten würde nem "realistischen" Schatten schon sehr nahe kommen.


----------



## kress (24. April 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Jep, das eine zu scharf, das andere doch zu verwaschen.


----------



## ikomiko (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hi, ich habe ein Problem und zwar sind die Schatten bei mir "Verschwommen", bzw. Pixelig. Ich benutze dich "Quality Config"


----------



## Bockisch (20. Juni 2011)

oh sehr schöner mod unglaublich


----------



## vale46 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

kann mir mal jemand auf teamviewer helfen, das spiel so einzustellen das es bei mir auch auf hd läuft,
hab nicht so die pc erfahrungen und bevor ich was falsch mache lass ich es lieber ganz sein.

bedank mich im vorraus!


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hi Leute, 

Ich find Real Lifesis einfach nur geil, großes Lob an Cionara . Leider hab Ich da ein Problem. Ich hab alles so gemacht wie im Video und nach der Anleitung, soweit alles gut. Wenn Ich jetzt aber ein Spiel starte gibt es keine realen Schatten, die sind da dann wieder weg und es kommen auch überall Schatten plötzlich hervor wo keine sein dürfen , dies tritt immer auf wenn Ich AA Aktiviere. 

Hab mal ein paar Screens gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist die Grafik jetzt eigentlich auch wie sie sein soll oder hab Ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## stolle80 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hi, dir ist schon klar das du nach jeder Änderung des *AA* das Spiel *neustarten* muss, da es sonst nicht übernommen wird oder?


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Also das hab Ich nicht gewusst, es erscheint auch keine Meldung das Ich das machen soll oder so, aber mal probieren.

Ist Real Lifesis jetzt eigentlich aktiviert oder nicht?


Edit:
Habs probiert, den Fehler gibt es aber trotzdem noch.


----------



## Isrian (16. September 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ausserhalb von Gebäuden ist die Beleuchtung und das DoF richtig geil. Richtig interessant wurde Rescue auf dem Weg zum Exfiltrationspunkt. Das war so dunkel, das selbst der Restlichtverstärker kaum was gebracht hat.

Nur innerhalb von Gebäuden hab ich jede Menge Beleuchtungsfehler. :/
Liegt aber wohl an meiner uralten GF 8800 GTS. Hatte eigentlich mal zwei, aber eine meinte letztes Jahr, sie hätte keine Lust mehr. 
Die verbliebene machts wohl auch nicht mehr lange.

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, das die Schatten von Figuren sehr stark verpixelt sind.


----------



## [P.W.N]UltraNOOB (16. September 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ich habe die Real-Lifesis modifiziert und einige Floggraphs von Cyber-Alien verändert und angewendet.
Herausgekommen ist dann das:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PivoSi2VvqA


----------



## hempsmoker (16. September 2011)

Sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## Rizzard (16. September 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Respekt. Lässt sich sehen.
Die gezeigte Szene kommt auch sehr "lebendig" rüber.^^


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (16. September 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Download?^^

wenn du sowas schon zeigst musst du es uns auch zum testen geben


----------



## [P.W.N]UltraNOOB (16. September 2011)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Einfach das Video auf Youtube aufrufen.
In der Video-Description steht der Downloadlink und alle details zur Anwendung.


----------



## Gast12307 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Hab ich das richitg verstanden, dass ich beim Real Lifesis jede einzelne Mission bearbeiten muss, bevor es funzt ?


----------



## Isrian (29. März 2012)

*AW: Real Lifesis Mod |  Crysis in Höchstform*

Ja. Ging bei mir erst recht fix, nur haben die ToD Zeiten dann nicht mehr gepasst. Es wurde relativ schnell in jeder Mission Nacht. 

Hab dann im Editor die richtigen Zeiten nachgeschaut, die in der modded ToD File eingegeben, dann erst importiert. Dann gings. Dauert ca. 30 Minuten und sieht verdammt geil aus.


----------

